# FA Cup First Round Proper draw - Dulwich Hamlet vs Carlisle United,  Fri 8th Nov 2019



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 19, 2019)

This is live on the BBC on Monday night at around seven o’clock.
It would be great to get as many of us as possible to pack out the bar at Champion Hill to watch it on the big screens...


----------



## EDC (Oct 19, 2019)

Sure my wife will agree to that.


----------



## EDC (Oct 19, 2019)

I will if the BBC are there though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 19, 2019)

EDC said:


> I will if the BBC are there though.


I believe the draw will be broadcast live from the clubhouse of Maldon & Tiptree FC.


----------



## Taper (Oct 19, 2019)

Feel my balls

1 ACCRINGTON STANLEY
*2* AFC WIMBLEDON
*3* BLACKPOOL
*4* BOLTON WANDERERS
*5* BRADFORD CITY
*6* BRISTOL ROVERS
*7* BURTON ALBION
*8* CAMBRIDGE UNITED
*9* CARLISLE UNITED
*10* CHELTENHAM TOWN
*11* COLCHESTER UNITED
*12* COVENTRY CITY
*13* CRAWLEY TOWN
*14* CREWE ALEXANDRA
*15* DONCASTER ROVERS
*16* EXETER CITY
*17* FLEETWOOD TOWN
*18* FOREST GREEN ROVERS
*19* GILLINGHAM
*20* GRIMSBY TOWN
*21* IPSWICH TOWN
*22* LEYTON ORIENT
*23* LINCOLN CITY
*24* MACCLESFIELD TOWN
*25* MANSFIELD TOWN
*26* MILTON KEYNES DONS
*27* MORECAMBE
*28* NEWPORT COUNTY
*29* NORTHAMPTON TOWN
*30* OLDHAM ATHLETIC
*31* OXFORD UNITED
*32* PETERBOROUGH UNITED
*33* PLYMOUTH ARGYLE
*34* PORT VALE
*35* PORTSMOUTH
*36* ROCHDALE
*37* ROTHERHAM UNITED
*38* SALFORD CITY
*39* SCUNTHORPE UNITED
*40* SHREWSBURY TOWN
*41* SOUTHEND UNITED
*42* STEVENAGE
*43* SUNDERLAND
*44* SWINDON TOWN
*45* TRANMERE ROVERS
*46* WALSALL
*47* WYCOMBE WANDERERS
*48* BOSTON UNITED
*49* GATESHEAD
*50* SOLIHULL MOORS
*51* WHITBY TOWN OR STOURBRIDGE
*52* HARTLEPOOL UNITED
*53* NANTWICH TOWN
*54* CHORLEY
*55* ALTRINCHAM
*56* DARLINGTON
*57* YORK CITY OR STOCKPORT COUNTY
*58* NOTTS COUNTY
*59* CHESTERFIELD OR WREXHAM
*60* HARROGATE TOWN
*61* AFC FYLDE
*62* CHIPPENHAM TOWN
*63* HARINGEY BOROUGH OR YEOVIL TOWN
*64* DULWICH HAMLET
*65* EBBSFLEET UNITED OR WOKING
*66* WELLING UNITED OR EASTLEIGH
*67* BROMLEY
*68* MAIDSTONE UNITED
*69* MAIDENHEAD UNITED OR WEALDSTONE
*70* OXFORD CITY
*71* CHICHESTER CITY
*72* HAYES & YEADING UNITED OR POOLE TOWN
*73* MALDON & TIPTREE
*74* POTTERS BAR TOWN OR BARNET
*75* TORQUAY UNITED
*76* SUTTON UNITED OR BILLERICAY TOWN
*77* DOVER ATHLETIC
*78* KINGSTONIAN
*79* CARSHALTON ATHLETIC


----------



## cg__ (Oct 19, 2019)

Sunderland, Ipswich or Portsmouth away please


----------



## scousedom (Oct 19, 2019)

Shitest opponent possible, at home, all the way to Wembley.


----------



## bkbk (Oct 19, 2019)

Bye at home please


----------



## passenger (Oct 20, 2019)

Carlisle away or at home


----------



## SDE (Oct 20, 2019)

Whitby away would be fantastic.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 20, 2019)

Chichester at home- to maintain the south coast theme and because they are the lowest ranked side left. 
Stevenage away - so I can walk to the ground.
Please not away to Franchise FC.
Am I right in thinking it is the last year for the old grounds at both York City & Boston?


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 20, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Chichester at home- to maintain the south coast theme and because they are the lowest ranked side left. *Fair enough.*
> Stevenage away - so I can walk to the ground.  *No thanks!  Dreadful club when we played them in the Isthmian League, and a dreadful town.*
> Please not away to Franchise FC.  *Agreed.*
> Am I right in thinking it is the last year for the old grounds at both York City & Boston?  *Definitely is for York, and I think so for Boston too as construction of their new home is well underway*.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 20, 2019)

I know, imagine having to live here! And even the half decent pub near the ground has recently turned into a sports bar.

The away end at York is decidedly spartan so it's not great if it rains - but it is near the city centre as is Boston. I expect the replacements will be "out of town".


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 21, 2019)

Happy 1st Round Proper draw day everyone! See you in the bar!


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 21, 2019)

Of course it will be Maidstone away. Free dinner in the clubhouse?


----------



## MrFab_JP (Oct 21, 2019)

Mad scramble for tickets if it's a home game


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 21, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> The away end at York is decidedly spartan so it's not great if it rains".



That's OK, I'll just bring my umbrella


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 21, 2019)

Idealy away televised on friday Sunday or Monday somewhere new. I've double booked myself for England women at wembley the same weekend so hope they don't clash


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 21, 2019)

Before anyone schedules their other commitments, bear in mind that about a dozen matches in this round get scheduled for the Sunday to provide a highlights package, so even if our match isn't chosen for live television coverage it may not be played on the Saturday afternoon. The match dates aren't normally finalised for several days after the draw.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 21, 2019)

Gillingham away would do me nicely. The entirety of our away support is invited to mine for a cuppa if so.


----------



## Jules P (Oct 21, 2019)

Have we got Sunderland away yet?! (For those aware of my allegiances, rest assured I'd be in the away end with y'all!)


----------



## EDC (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't care anymore, I've just realised I'm away that weekend.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

Just so we can dream the whole dream, here's the dates for games: 

*First Round Proper* - Saturday, November 9, 2019

*Second Round Proper* - Saturday, November 30, 2019

*Third Round Proper* - Saturday, January 4, 2020

*Fourth Round Proper* - Saturday, January 25, 2020

*Fifth Round Proper* - Wednesday, March 4, 2020

*Quarter Final* - Saturday, March 21, 2020

*Semi Final* - Saturday, April 18 & Sunday, April 19, 2020

*Final* - Saturday, May 23, 2020


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

I can't make the First Round so I'd be obliged if Hamlet can win that please so I can attend the second round. Thanks.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 21, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Gillingham away would do me nicely. The entirety of our away support is invited to mine for a cuppa if so.


Even B.I.G ?


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 21, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Even B.I.G ?



Everyone. Even you.


But not Sketchley.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2019)

Home to Carlisle. 20th in L2. Winnable!


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

I reckon we could win this!


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2019)

editor said:


> I reckon we could win this!



And just to veer from the romance for a second, £36K if they do apparently. Wouldn’t go amiss would it.


----------



## Taper (Oct 21, 2019)

That’s a great draw. At Home. Grand old club Carlisle. And they’re beatable.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 21, 2019)

Good draw, home too!


----------



## passenger (Oct 21, 2019)

Brilliant Carlise at home they  have some really nice fans, may even make the tv? was in a pub 
in Crawley with them when the game got postponed and been there a few times, well good luck


----------



## Simon Wood (Oct 21, 2019)

Tickets. What's the score?


----------



## EDC (Oct 21, 2019)

TV Monday night please.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 21, 2019)

That's a great draw in my book. There must be a good chance of being chosen for live television coverage as it will look like an obvious potential upset for the neutral. Carlisle fifth from bottom of the Football League and their away form looks quite poor with a couple of odd goal wins and a lot of defeats. (Although I haven't scrutinised the rest of the draw for similar ties.)

Possible replay away on Tuesday 19 November!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 21, 2019)

Winnable tie at home! 

I reckon with a concerted effort we could get it out there that we believe we have no chance of winning and all Carlisle have to do is turn up to progress to the next round...

Plucky Hamlet just happy to have a few minutes in the spotlight and all that...


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

*title updated!


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 21, 2019)

I see we haven't lost our sense of hubris then?

(though I do also agree, it is a winnable tie)


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 21, 2019)

That's an interesting draw. The presenter picked it out as one of the highlights in the recap so it may be a candidate for TV.



Pink Panther said:


> Before anyone schedules their other commitments, bear in mind that about a dozen matches in this round get scheduled for the Sunday to provide a highlights package, so even if our match isn't chosen for live television coverage it may not be played on the Saturday afternoon. The match dates aren't normally finalised for several days after the draw.



Even if we are just one of the "highlights" games on the Sunday, that is £12k extra.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2019)

Chichester, lowest ranked team left, who got a bye and therefore £36K guaranteed prize money, have announced they will be making 'an appropriate donation to the continuation of Bury F.C'.

Class.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 21, 2019)

Might need to rethink my earlier comment above that we could entice Carlisle into a false sense of security, most of their fans seem to think this is a surefire banana skin for them.

(unless, of course, this is a concerted effort by Carlisle fans to lull Dulwich into a false sense of security etc etc)

Fellow Scottish football fans will note that Carlisle are managed by Steven Pressley, but there's a decent chance he might not be in charge by the time the tie comes round...


----------



## scousedom (Oct 21, 2019)

Re: TV. 

I can’t find anything that says definitively how many games are picked for full coverage. Based on last season I am assuming four as there are five different kick off times (but one is 3pm Saturday). 2018–19 FA Cup - Wikipedia

If it is four, then the ordering of this article might suggest we will make it FA Cup first round draw: Eighth-tier Chichester City receive bye to second round but only if they go exclusively for four lower League banana skin ties. We might miss out if they want to include one or two ties between bigger teams - eg Sunderland vs Gillingham. We can probably expect the Sunday 1245pm slot though. Which will be a shame as that’s a hard time to be enthusiastic about being pissed. 

The sad thing to note though in all the tv chat is that I’ve not seen anyone - myself included - go “There’s no way they’ll move the Hamlet game to a tv slot and quite right too, because it’s one of the longest trips in the draw and it would hugely inconvenience the travelling away fans who should be one of the most important considerations”.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 21, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Re: TV.
> 
> I can’t find anything that says definitively how many games are picked for full coverage. Based on last season I am assuming four as there are five different kick off times (but one is 3pm Saturday). 2018–19 FA Cup - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



I like that you've included Gillingham as a bigger team.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Chichester, lowest ranked team left, who got a bye and therefore £36K guaranteed prize money, have announced they will be making 'an appropriate donation to the continuation of Bury F.C'.
> 
> Class.


That is excellent stuff. Respect.


----------



## Nick E (Oct 21, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Home to Carlisle. 20th in L2. Winnable!


Media dream no? ‘Northern Leave Town v Metropolitan Elitists’ or some such ?
Hello all bye way, first post


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 21, 2019)

scousedom said:


> The sad thing to note though in all the tv chat is that I’ve not seen anyone - myself included - go “There’s no way they’ll move the Hamlet game to a tv slot and quite right too, because it’s one of the longest trips in the draw and it would hugely inconvenience the travelling away fans who should be one of the most important considerations”.


Good point. There's no excuse to pick that for the Friday, or worse still Monday, live game.

Harrogate v Portsmouth looks nailed on for live coverage to me. Probably Chippenham v Northampton too. I'm sure they always go for a boring one with two Third Division clubs, so Sunderland v Gillingham is a good bet. There are four matchdays and I'm sure there are two live games on at least one day, so 5 or possibly 6 in total.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 21, 2019)

What a great day against an historic club - must dig out the old Soccer Star cards from the 1970's and see Carlisle in their full glory (certainly better than Southport)

Should be an amazing game and from early interactions looks like their fans are up for a good game and friendly craic - just a shame about the FA booze ban pitch side

(Then again Carlisle has the unique history of "nationalised" pubs for a period during the First World War.)

With their poor away form and our up and down seasons should be evenly matched

One wish would be that we can still change ends at half time - would be so good to stay loyal to our roots - but practicalities will no doubt make it difficult

Long range weather forecast saying mild but overcast (no rain sussh)

Just one plea to Carlisle reporters - please, please no hipster nonsense - were a proud club, building our support through our Community - passionate about football and our community, hate bigotry


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 22, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> What a great day against an historic club - must dig out the old Soccer Star cards from the 1970's and see Carlisle in their full glory (certainly better than Southport)
> 
> Should be an amazing game and from early interactions looks like their fans are up for a good game and friendly craic - just a shame about the FA booze ban pitch side
> 
> ...



Reality check!
FA Cup Proper against a league team!


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 22, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Chichester, lowest ranked team left, who got a bye and therefore £36K guaranteed prize money, have announced they will be making 'an appropriate donation to the continuation of Bury F.C'.
> 
> Class.



An appropriate amount for Chichester would be a £0 contribution to this fund.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 22, 2019)

Another Hamlet-Carlisle link to add to Jimmy Glass...Jeffrey Monakana also played for Carlisle (1 match!) back in 2015.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 22, 2019)

F.A booze ban pitchside you say? So can only drink in the clubhouse?


----------



## Roger D (Oct 22, 2019)

Probably but I'd wait for confirmation as the rules were tweaked this season. Doubt that will apply to the competition proper though.

Also, presumably the clubhouse will be home fans only if the match is segregated.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 22, 2019)

If we can only drink in the clubhouse, it will take 20 minutes to get in and out again in a single file queue!


----------



## Ian Kaye (Oct 22, 2019)

Just don’t let it be on the Sunday, it will clash with the Women’s match.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 22, 2019)

Ian Kaye said:


> Just don’t let it be on the Sunday, it will clash with the Women’s match.


Double header? Great way to promote the women’s game. Last year Sunday FA Cup kick offs were 1245. Could the women’s game start at 1600?


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 22, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Double header? Great way to promote the women’s game. Last year Sunday FA Cup kick offs were 1245. Could the women’s game start at 1600?



Given that we're away to Dartford on that day, I'm not sure how they'd feel about switching the game to Champion Hill...


----------



## scousedom (Oct 22, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Given that we're away to Dartford on that day, I'm not sure how they'd feel about switching the game to Champion Hill...


Ah right, sorry, from the previous message I’d assumed without checking that we were at home.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Double header? Great way to promote the women’s game. Last year Sunday FA Cup kick offs were 1245. Could the women’s game start at 1600?


Are you sure??? You’ll get the same crowd as usual for the women’s game!
At least an hour to clear the changing rooms, how would you take a gate for the women’s game?
If we were to create an upset I want to celebrate not have to watch another match!
And factor in if it’s raining & the pitch cuts up? Two games in a day!
This suggestion is pure Urban forum!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2019)

Ian Kaye said:


> Just don’t let it be on the Sunday, it will clash with the Women’s match.


I’ll cope with that...


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 22, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Are you sure??? You’ll get the same crowd as usual for the women’s game!
> At least an hour to clear the changing rooms, how would you take a gate for the women’s game?
> If we were to create an upset I want to celebrate not have to watch another match!
> And factor in if it’s raining & the Pritchard cuts up? Two games in a day!
> This suggestion is pure Urban forum!



The women's team are away & why do you want to cut Pritchard up


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> The women's team are away & why do you want to cut Pritchard up


Now edited, never had anything against Larry Pritchard the old Sutton United captain, so no idea how he cropped up in predictive text! 
Maybe I was still in FA Cup mode and pretending to copy a certain players old man...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> The women's team are away & why do you want to cut Pritchard up


And as for the women’s team playing away... I’m sure they’ll cope without the usual dozen travelling fan then, if the FA Cup is played on the Sunday...


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 22, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> The women's team are away & why do you want to cut Pritchard up


Larry Pritchard.  Ex-Sutton United.  Never liked them.  He also had a spell at Wycombe Wanderers before returning to Sutton, and I never liked them either.  Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Oct 22, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And as for the women’s team playing away... I’m sure they’ll cope without the usual dozen travelling fan then, if the FA Cup is played on the Sunday...



Purely for selfish reasons. I want to watch both games that weekend.


----------



## steeplejack (Oct 22, 2019)

Carlisle planted a strong Welling team 4-1 at home a few seasons back, IIRC.

That was a very different Carlisle team, though. The dead hand of Steven "Elvis" Pressley is now on the tiller at Brunton Park and the brown-shoed  buffoon has the Cumbrians in an entirely predictable tailspin.

If Hamlet are right up for it with a partisan crowd behind them I can see them progressing.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 22, 2019)

Carlisle lost 2-0 to Northampton tonight. Unfortunate for us I think, because that'll push Pressley closer to the door. Be interesting to see if he's still their manager in 24-hours time.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 23, 2019)

When  realistically are we likely to find out the date and ticket information? I guess we have to await for the BBC have to decide TV games first!?
(not a sentence I ever thought I'd be saying)


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> When  realistically are we likely to find out the date and ticket information? I guess we have to await for the BBC have to decide TV games first!?
> (not a sentence I ever thought I'd be saying)


Last year we had to wait for Torquay's cup tie to be confirmed, as we were playing Truro at Torquay on the same weekend. I think the live televised games were announced about 3 or 4 days after the draw with the Sunday highlights games a few days later.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Oct 23, 2019)

The anticipation around the fixture details announcement is going to be greater than the game itself!


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 23, 2019)

I think there are few replays & abandonments which are yet to be completed, which may or may not affect the likelihood of any potential TV coverage, be it main TV, red button radio or that crazy thing they do on a Sunday…. And by that I don’t mean religion.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 23, 2019)

The best thing for us is televised game on Friday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I think there are few replays & abandonments which are yet to be completed, which may or may not affect the likelihood of any potential TV coverage, be it main TV, red button radio or that crazy thing they do on a Sunday…. And by that I don’t mean religion.


All the replays appear to have been settled last night. It's just the Haringey/Yeovil abandonment outstanding, which isn't due to be played until next Tuesday with the winners at home to Hartlepool. I hope everyone else doesn't have to wait until then for the announcements.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 23, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> All the replays appear to have been settled last night. It's just the Haringey/Yeovil abandonment outstanding, which isn't due to be played until next Tuesday with the winners at home to Hartlepool. I hope everyone else doesn't have to wait until then for the announcements.


No idea how these TV types operate but surely they won't be hanging around to wait for a likely all-Conference tie or a definite all-non-league one.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 23, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> No idea how these TV types operate but surely they won't be hanging around to wait for a likely all-Conference tie or a definite all-non-league one.


Personally I’m hoping for a Friday night full house live under the Champion Hill lights on by BBC1... be so lucky!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 23, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> The best thing for us is televised game on Friday.



why?


----------



## cg__ (Oct 23, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> why?



Pre-drinks down the Hamlet before your big night out in Clapham


----------



## all to nah (Oct 23, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> why?



Just because B.I.G and Dulwich Mishi do agree in this point?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 23, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> why?



A. We get the money as its televised. 
B. Under the lights is always better. 
C. No children. 
D. Hopefully less key janglers.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 23, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> B. Under the lights is always better.



Providing they work and don't fail on us during the match!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 23, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> A. We get the money as its televised.
> B. Under the lights is always better.
> C. No children.
> D. Hopefully less key janglers.



No Children??

Always hope for less key janglers


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 23, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> No Children??
> 
> Always hope for less key janglers



A certain class of people aren't going to bring their Harry or Ed to an FA cup games on the evening, especially if its not online ticketing and EDC hasnt picked them up for them in advance.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 23, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Providing they work and don't fail on us during the match!



Depends if we are losing or not!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 23, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> A. We get the money as its televised.
> B. Under the lights is always better.
> C. No children.
> D. Hopefully less key janglers.


Yeah, but it’s a huge game, so it all gets negated by part-time tossers like you returning...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 23, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yeah, but it’s a huge game, so it all gets negated by part-time tossers like you returning...



We aren’t all as rich as you!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm sure I remember once reading mishi was working class somewhere, could be wrong though?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 23, 2019)

Dodger said:


> I'm sure I remember once reading mishi was working class somewhere, could be wrong though?



You are


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 23, 2019)

I doubt our floodlights are capable of being good enough to broadcast on TV. Would be brighter if the key janglers had key-ring torches on the fobs.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 23, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> I doubt our floodlights are capable of being good enough to broadcast on TV. Would be brighter if the key janglers had key-ring torches on the fobs.



Wouldn't you just adjust the brightness or contrast......


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 23, 2019)

I think its more involved than that especially with HD transmission now. Would be fantastic if it was live though


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> I think its more involved than that especially with HD transmission now. Would be fantastic if it was live though


This could be a valid point. The Friday and Monday night matches might need to be at grounds where the floodlights have a certain lux value.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 23, 2019)

*fewer


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> *fewer


Than what?


----------



## scousedom (Oct 23, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Than what?


Than if it kicked off 3pm Saturday.


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 23, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yeah, but it’s a huge game, so it all gets negated by part-time tossers like you returning...



It's a compliment. He is comparing you to Ernie Toser.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 23, 2019)

Fewer key janglers...

But it's complicated which to use in this case, in fairness.


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 23, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Fewer key janglers...
> 
> But it's complicated which to use in this case, in fairness.


Nah.
‘Fewer’ if it’s countable. ‘Less’ if it isn’t.
Fewer key janglers.
Less rain or sun or sand.
But fewer drops of rain or shards of sun or grains of sand.
That’s if you’re interested in the minutiae. It’s all blah.
This was a public service broadcast.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2019)

dcdulwich Cyclodunc 

So its less money for me than Dulwich Mishi and therefore attendance at fewer games?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> This could be a valid point. The Friday and Monday night matches might need to be at grounds where the floodlights have a certain lux value.


As I understand it the floodlights are/have been currently upgraded, which I am assuming a lot of money from the current Cup run is being invested.
You could also erect temporary e tea lighting outside the ground on the bus shelter side to improve lighting, as other clubs have in the past.


----------



## Taper (Oct 24, 2019)

The fewer/less prescriptive grammatical rule as described here has no value and is an 18th century insertion into the English language. The meaning is clear either way, so less is fine.


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 24, 2019)

Taper said:


> The fewer/less prescriptive grammatical rule as described here has no value and is an 18th century insertion into the English language. The meaning is clear either way, so less is fine.


Entirely agree. My point was simply that the ‘rule’ is clear, which had been questioned. I also mentioned that ‘it’s all blah’.


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> A certain class of people aren't going to bring their Harry or Ed to an FA cup games on the evening, especially if its not online ticketing and EDC hasnt picked them up for them in advance.


Don't bring me into this, I'm not going and praying for a blizzard what ever day it's on.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 24, 2019)

Surprised in all this talk of televised games that a couple of potential ones seem to have been overlooked... Leyton Orient entertaining Maldon & Tiptree, Essex derby and the chance for BBC to get the 1978 highlights out of the archive.. (Chelsea fans look away now) And of course Salford City are at home so they have first dibs on whether they get a cup game according to the ancient MOTD charter


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 24, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Surprised in all this talk of televised games that a couple of potential ones seem to have been overlooked... Leyton Orient entertaining Maldon & Tiptree, Essex derby and the chance for BBC to get the 1978 highlights out of the archive.. (Chelsea fans look away now) And of course Salford City are at home so they have first dibs on whether they get a cup game according to the ancient MOTD charter



I think if the Orient v Maldon game was the other way round it would 100% be on TV but don’t think they will want a game on where it could easily end up 4/5/6 nil and people turn off.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 24, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I think if the Orient v Maldon game was the other way round it would 100% be on TV but don’t think they will want a game on where it could easily end up 4/5/6 nil and people turn off.



Not always so sure about that... Used to call it the Ski Sunday factor in the good old days when David Vine was presenting and they actually covered the competitions... Given that the odds of any British skier barring Konrad Bartelski doing well most viewers turned in to see the crashes as was pretty obvious from the opening titles... Wouldn’t be the first time a potential upset picked for TB has turned into a slaughter of the lambs


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 24, 2019)

Anyway there we go... It’s on the Friday night so at least one BIG fan will be happy BBC Sport - The FA Cup - Next on


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2019)

Hamlet live on BBC1, wow!


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 24, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hamlet live on BBC1, wow!


Well it’s BBC 2 but that should put a dent in the EastEnders viewing figures


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2019)

Don't know why i put the '1' without checking. Ill take BBC2 anyway.


----------



## Taper (Oct 24, 2019)

That is great news.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Let the circus commence.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 24, 2019)

Going to bring an extra key fob with plentiful keys attached to it


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow! 
Anyone who complains about inconvenience to fans... a stick to your principles and don’t go. Leave the rest of us to enjoy the night, basking in the windfall on the night.


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm not going and I feel sorry for the Carlisle fans.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Wow!
> Anyone who complains about inconvenience to fans... a stick to your principles and don’t go. Leave the rest of us to enjoy the night, basking in the windfall on the night.



After all if we go to a replay, it takes leave on a Tuesday and a Wednesday to get there!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 24, 2019)

Taper said:


> That is great news.



Agreed - absolutely fantastic news.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 24, 2019)

EDC said:


> I'm not going and I feel sorry for the Carlisle fans.



To be honest if you live in one of the far corners of the country then every away game is a fucking nightmare, Newcastle, Carlise, Torquay &  Plymouth....


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 24, 2019)

Also you wanted it off so you could go midweek....



EDC said:


> Don't bring me into this, I'm not going and praying for a blizzard what ever day it's on.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Also you wanted it off so you could go midweek....


EDC feels sorry for EDC.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet will most definitely be televised. And syndicated worldwide. 

Dulwich Hamlet vs Carlisle Utd FA cup clash to be televised live on BBC2, Fri 8th Nov 2019, 7.30pm


----------



## Nivag (Oct 24, 2019)

Will season ticket holders get first dibs in getting tickets?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Will season ticket holders get first dibs in getting tickets?


I'm sure we will.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Oct 24, 2019)

I remember last year or year before clubs received £67,000 for live 1st round tv coverage.  Not sure if amount split between both teams


----------



## Al Cunningham (Oct 24, 2019)

Just seen it is £75,000 for each club !!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2019)

Al Cunningham said:


> Just seen it is £75,000 for each club !!



Carlisle only get it if they dont sack their manager first b


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Also you wanted it off so you could go midweek....


Yep, it’s all about me.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Oct 24, 2019)

Hopefully am able to buy a ticket.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 24, 2019)

I guess having the match on a Friday night on TV will mean fewer Carlisle fans making the trip, so potentially more tickets for home fans?


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Oct 24, 2019)

I gat


blueheaven said:


> I guess having the match on a Friday night on TV will mean fewer Carlisle fans making the trip, so potentially more tickets for home fans?


I gather the London Carlisle supporters club is quite big


----------



## bkbk (Oct 24, 2019)

I guess we will give them the minimum we have to. I dont know what that is, 10-15%?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Will season ticket holders get first dibs in getting tickets?


In the nicest possible way: some people ask some bloody stupid questions! 
Of course season ticket holders will get first refusal.
My guess would be two tickets per season ticket holder,then general sale, no online sales, due to segregation, and general sales from the ground itself.
Unofficial common sense imposed, if a long distance fan who’s not a season ticket holder, via contacting club officials...
One thing for sure, whatever happens people will moan despite unprecedented pressure & workload on the unsung folk who help our Club staging a game that is unprecedented in our modern history.
If it’s not to your liking there’s always Peckham Town for you to jump ship to...


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Fucking hell Mishi, chill out, it's your bloody birthday.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 24, 2019)

bkbk said:


> I guess we will give them the minimum we have to. I dont know what that is, 10-15%?


I think it's 15%.


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2019)

Time to get scaffold cover behind the goals in exchange for advertising.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 24, 2019)

EDC said:


> Time to get scaffold cover behind the goals in exchange for advertising.



I've heard that The Sun love a plucky club to sponsor


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2019)

EDC said:


> Time to get scaffold cover behind the goals in exchange for advertising.



What about the Steel Team? They are a good sponsor.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 24, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Fucking hell Mishi, chill out, it's your bloody birthday.



Fuckin hell Macca, chill out. It's his bloody birthday....

Seriously though, have you never met Mishi?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Fuckin hell Macca, chill out. It's his bloody birthday....
> 
> Seriously though, have you never met Mishi?


I've heard of him.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

EDC said:


> Time to get scaffold cover behind the goals in exchange for advertising.


Contact the Club. I’m sure they’ll be more than happy for you to organise it...while they deal with the biggest game we’ve probably staged post-war.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Fucking hell Mishi, chill out, it's your bloody birthday.


You miserable git! This IS me chilled out. I’m happy to do rude if that’s what you want...


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Contact the Club. I’m sure they’ll be more than happy for you to organise it...while they deal with the biggest game we’ve probably staged post-war.


I’m sure they can read and I doubt I’ll be much use in dealing with the planning and regulations.  It’s not unknown for clubs to put in additional seats for matches. Anyway I’m not going, I hope it snows.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 24, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Let the circus commence.



Do you do lottery numbers as well?


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 24, 2019)

I know there are other factors to add since the Maidstone game a few years, television, media etc but if the volunteers handled that then in the days before online sales etc, believe that side of things can be handled. Be interesting to see how many of “Booze Cruise” supporters of late choose to use local hostelries to view the game with a pint in hand?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Do you do lottery numbers as well?


6 and 19 are the main ones. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 24, 2019)

Popular suggestion this afternoon on twitter was for the game not to be segregated, to keep the match day experience the same, spirit of non-league and welcoming to all etc.

I like that idea but if not possible I hope we don't give Toilets Opposite to Carlisle like we did with Woking last season. Need to keep it a space where home fans can make some noise and be seen on TV.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 24, 2019)

Post above assumes cameras will be in the main stand, potentially might be temporary camera gantry behind TO so that the view is looking back to the main stand?

TBH I can only imagine the work that goes into putting on a live game and Mishi is spot on above with the point that everyone connected with the club, including many volunteers, will be putting in a huge effort  to make it a success.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 24, 2019)

Really hope we don't have segregation, we didn't' against Torquay (I know at KNK) - we only did it with Woking because they already had issues (that proved it was totally correct decision)

The Carlisle fans will have traveled a long way on a Friday (and suspect majority will now come from their excellent London branch) either way they will I am sure get a very warm and friendley reception 

therefore how good It would also be so good to switch ends at half time

Maybe we could talk to CUFC stewards or their London branch to clarify their views. The Carlisle fans on line all seem positive and friendly if rather troubled by the management and direction of the Club

But maybe out of our hands


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 24, 2019)

When will the tickets go on sale?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2019)

In the nicest possible way you are living in cloud cuckoo land if you do not think we will have segregation against a Football League side in the FA Cup.
It’s also worth noting that segregation is not just a Club decision but one done in full co- operation with the local police & safety officers.
There is always the option, of course, of giving the game a miss & watching it from the comfort of your own armchair until the following ordinary run of the mill league game for your authentic i segregated Dulwich Hamlet experience.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 24, 2019)

that would be "maybe out of our hands" bit


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 25, 2019)

Long ago now but given that a large Millwall contingent turned up for the Southport game assume the fact that the game no longer clashes with their game against Charlton on the Saturday will also come in the equation?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 25, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Long ago now but given that a large Millwall contingent turned up for the Southport game assume the fact that the game no longer clashes with their game against Charlton on the Saturday will also come in the equation?



Wrong forum surely?


----------



## tasty_snacks (Oct 25, 2019)

Ker-fucking-ching!

(Modern football, eh)


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone else checking the main site every hour for news on tickets or just me? I'm so excited I could crush a grape!


----------



## jonesyboyo (Oct 25, 2019)

Emirates FA Cup 1st Round Ticket Price Announcement

£12 adults / £7 concessions (inc children).


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 25, 2019)

jonesyboyo said:


> Emirates FA Cup 1st Round Ticket Price Announcement
> 
> £12 adults / £7 concessions (inc children).


Make no mistake, this is magnificent, even though I anticipated & advocated an increase. I have no doubt this freeze for full price tickets is purely down to us being fortunate in being chosen for a live televised game, and I for one more than welcome Dulwich Hamlet being televised.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 25, 2019)

Two weeks today! Can't believe it is so near. We could give a voucher to every away supporter at Chelmsford on Saturday, that would sort out the real rabble from the glory hunters...

(except, don't do that, as I am on my hols this weekend)


----------



## scousedom (Oct 25, 2019)

Amid all the excitement, the following occurs to me...

It costs us £300,000 to be at Tooting for a year. We know this. 

On the basis we have no guarantee we will be at Champion Hill beyond this season, we should attempt to build up that kind of sum as an insurance policy. 

£75,000 in TV money, plus c£40,000 in prize money earned so far, sounds like a good amount in isolation. But in the context of what one season away from Champion Hill would cost is actually not that much. 

Therefore I would like to know to what extent the Club are saving the (ongoing) FA Cup windfall to build up a reserve that would mitigate the potential financial damage caused by us not being at Champion Hill next season.


----------



## EDC (Oct 25, 2019)

Spunk it mate, live for today.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 25, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Amid all the excitement, the following occurs to me...
> 
> It costs us £300,000 to be at Tooting for a year. We know this.
> 
> ...



I’m not sure if you’re still on the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust Board, if not you very recently were.
Perhaps ask the Trust Board representatives on the Board as I am sure they will be able to tell you more, rather than a request on here, where ‘business confidentiality’ or similar may prevent an answer...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 25, 2019)

Put scousedom and Dulwich Mishi together. 

One advocates for everyone to pay more and one wants to create a rainy day fund.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 25, 2019)

scousedom said:


> On the basis we have no guarantee we will be at Champion Hill beyond this season, we should attempt to build up that kind of sum as an insurance policy.



Hold on, what? Have I missed something? I thought Meadow had let us back in and that was that? Coffee and muffins and jollity all round.


----------



## passenger (Oct 25, 2019)

EDC said:


> Spunk it mate, live for today.


Are you, my long lost brother


----------



## scousedom (Oct 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’m not sure if you’re still on the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust Board, if not you very recently were.
> Perhaps ask the Trust Board representatives on the Board as I am sure they will be able to tell you more, rather than a request on here, where ‘business confidentiality’ or similar may prevent an answer...


I haven’t been on the DHST Board since, er, June/July? Whenever the year ended. 
The reason I ask in a public forum rather than privately is that this feels like a bigger question that the whole fan base should have an answer to. Two years ago £75k would have been a massive proportion of an annual budget. It’s not so much now, but as I said in the context of an emergency fund - which it’s not out of the realm of possibility that we’ll need - it’s, well, 25%. I think we should know if there is any thinking about saving for the very real prospect of a very rainy day. 
And while I will ask this face to face if/when I can, the reason I left the DHST Board early (imminent arrival of another Hamlet fan - sorry) means I do wonder whether I’ll get to a game again this year.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 25, 2019)

scousedom said:


> I haven’t been on the DHST Board since, er, June/July? Whenever the year ended.
> The reason I ask in a public forum rather than privately is that this feels like a bigger question that the whole fan base should have an answer to. Two years ago £75k would have been a massive proportion of an annual budget. It’s not so much now, but as I said in the context of an emergency fund - which it’s not out of the realm of possibility that we’ll need - it’s, well, 25%. I think we should know if there is any thinking about saving for the very real prospect of a very rainy day.
> And while I will ask this face to face if/when I can, the reason I left the DHST Board early (imminent arrival of another Hamlet fan - sorry) means I do wonder whether I’ll get to a game again this year.



Congratulations


----------



## scousedom (Oct 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Congratulations


Thank you. For the avoidance of doubt it was you I was directly apologising to. I just don’t know how to do the link thing.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Put scousedom and Dulwich Mishi together.
> 
> One advocates for everyone to pay more and one wants to create a rainy day fund.


This might come as a shock to you but that’s how forums generally work, people can have differing opinions...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> This might come as a shock to you but that’s how forums generally work, people can have differing opinions...



This might come as a shock to you but social media isn’t about projecting your own opinions into a void. 

But in this case its good to know you advocated everyone paying more for a football game.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 25, 2019)

And it doesn't come as a shock to anyone that B.I.G and Dulwich Mishi are arguing again....


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 25, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> And it doesn't come as a shock to anyone that B.I.G and Dulwich Mishi are arguing again....



I couldn’t be more pleased that he survived to see his dream fulfilled. 

You are definitely coming to the game right?


----------



## Al Cunningham (Oct 27, 2019)

I see that on the Official Carlisle site it says they have been allocated 500 tickets including 50 Seats


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 27, 2019)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see that on the Official Carlisle site it says they have been allocated 500 tickets including 50 Seats



Now to put them in a corner near the turnstile. A tiny corner.


----------



## EDC (Oct 27, 2019)

You’re only saying that because it’s your seat they’ll be given.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 27, 2019)

EDC said:


> You’re only saying that because it’s your seat they’ll be given.



Except who would sit for such a big game? I’d rather not sit in front of Robbie Savage anyway.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 27, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Now to put them in a corner near the turnstile. A tiny corner.


I understand the segregation will be similar to what was in place for Woking at home last season.


----------



## passenger (Oct 27, 2019)

passenger said:


> Carlisle away or at home


I predicted the future


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 27, 2019)

passenger said:


> I predicted the future



Any chance you could have a pop at the lottery numbers too?


----------



## passenger (Oct 27, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Any chance you could have a pop at the lottery numbers too?


That was a 79/1 shot but will work on the lottery


----------



## cg__ (Oct 28, 2019)

Protocol for buying FA cup tickets out now:

Emirates FA Cup 1st Round - How To Buy Your Ticket


----------



## MrFab_JP (Oct 28, 2019)

cg__ said:


> Protocol for buying FA cup tickets out now:
> 
> Emirates FA Cup 1st Round - How To Buy Your Ticket



About as fair as they can make it! Up early to join the queues on Saturday, if there are any tickets left.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a concession season ticket,  but I do not have any photo id. Will they accept any other id. eg , birth certificate? bank card?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 28, 2019)

Im on holiday and left my ST with  mate but sounds like he isn't going to be able to buy on my behalf - what's behind the photo ID extra checks?


----------



## YTC (Oct 28, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> I have a concession season ticket,  but I do not have any photo id. Will they accept any other id. eg , birth certificate? bank card?



Bank Card should be fine!


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2019)

Posted up here Dulwich Hamlet vs Carlisle United – how to get tickets for the upcoming FA Cup clash


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 28, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Im on holiday and left my ST with  mate but sounds like he isn't going to be able to buy on my behalf - what's behind the photo ID extra checks?


It seems a bit excessive. As a non-driver who doesn't travel abroad I have neither a passport nor a driving licence, but who else is going to have a valid season ticket with my name and unique serial number on it other than me? If someone is unable to personally get to the ground during the sales window why shouldn't a proxy use it to purchase the tickets they are entitled to buy? It just looks like a pointless additional admin task for those handling ticket sales.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 28, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It seems a bit excessive. As a non-driver who doesn't travel abroad I have neither a passport nor a driving licence, but who else is going to have a valid season ticket with my name and unique serial number on it other than me? If someone is unable to personally get to the ground during the sales window why shouldn't a proxy use it to purchase the tickets they are entitled to buy? It just looks like a pointless additional admin task for those handling ticket sales.


It's practice for future general elections.
Bit of a pain for those season ticket holders living outside London (& not waged) but probably wouldn't want to risk waiting til Saturday.
Will the club please post how many are left each day?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 28, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> It's practice for future general elections.
> Bit of a pain for those season ticket holders living outside London (& not waged) but probably wouldn't want to risk waiting til Saturday.
> Will the club please post how many are left each day?


I would have thought, with two per season ticket & Trust member, where many will overlap anyway, there will still be a four figure number to go on general sale if the full allocation is taken up on the priority sales...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 28, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would have thought, with two per season ticket & Trust member, where many will overlap anyway, there will still be a four figure number to go on general sale if the full allocation is taken up on the priority sales...


I would  also presume there is the possibility of a late sale of any returns from the visitors if they don’t sell their full allocation? Though I don’t know if this can be factored in regarding segregation. Presumably by moving in the temporary segregation fences?


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 28, 2019)

If you have a pay your age for 16 year old season ticket,  are you able to purchase just an adult ticket or will you have to pay for two. so 1 concession and 1 adult ticket.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> If you have a pay your age for 16 year old season ticket,  are you able to purchase just an adult ticket or will you have to pay for two. so 1 concession and 1 adult ticket.



If its for entry for two people, you need two tickets.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 28, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> If its for entry for two people, you need two tickets.



the sixteen year old is not going to the game, but is the one with the season ticket. so only one adult will be going.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 28, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> If you have a pay your age for 16 year old season ticket,  are you able to purchase just an adult ticket or will you have to pay for two. so 1 concession and 1 adult ticket.


I'm fairly certain the £7 concession price for this match applies to everyone who doesn't normally pay the £12 full price or have a full price season ticket. It was in the original pricing announcement on the club's website last week and looked fairly straightforward to me.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly certain the £7 concession price for this match applies to everyone who doesn't normally pay the £12 full price or have a full price season ticket. It was in the original pricing announcement on the club's website last week and looked fairly straightforward to me.



what I'm trying to say is the concession ticket holder wants to buy a full price adult ticket. will there be any problems in doing this?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> what I'm trying to say is the concession ticket holder wants to buy a full price adult ticket. will there be any problems in doing this?



Interesting loophole 

Pretty sure that unless they excluded children season tickets then its fine. But I’m sure someone will be along to confirm it eventually.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Interesting loophole
> 
> Pretty sure that unless they excluded children season tickets then its fine. But I’m sure someone will be along to confirm it eventually.


Its usual that ST holders can only buy the same level of ticket as their ST, at least that's how its always worked at Cardiff for big games.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 28, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Interesting loophole
> 
> Pretty sure that unless they excluded children season tickets then its fine. But I’m sure someone will be along to confirm it eventually.





B.I.G said:


> Interesting loophole
> 
> Pretty sure that unless they excluded children season tickets then its fine. But I’m sure someone will be along to confirm it eventually.



the website just says 16 year olds are expected to prove their age, so hopefully It will be fine.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 29, 2019)

Leaving work soon to go to the ground to get my tickets - more excited than I probably should be, but can't wait!


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 29, 2019)

[QUOTi="Jimbob73, post: 16267083, member: 67276"]Leaving work soon to go to the ground to get my tickets - more excited than I probably should be, but can't wait![/QUOTE]

what Is the best time to get there for?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 29, 2019)

No idea, I'll be there for 6 as otherwise I might explode like Mark Francois tiny mind when he realises we aren't leaving on Thursday!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 29, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> [QUOTi="Jimbob73, post: 16267083, member: 67276"]Leaving work soon to go to the ground to get my tickets - more excited than I probably should be, but can't wait!



what Is the best time to get there for?[/QUOTE]
Anytime before Saturday realistically.


----------



## DHST (Oct 29, 2019)

Can we remind those seeking to purchase tickets as a Trust member, you must have been a member at the time of the club's ticketing announcement yesterday (as announced via all Trust info outlets and the official club website).  

Those joining after that time will, unfortunately, not be eligible to purchase tickets during the first booking period.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 29, 2019)

DHST said:


> Can we remind those seeking to purchase tickets as a Trust member, you must have been a member at the time of the club's ticketing announcement yesterday (as announced via all Trust info outlets and the official club website).
> 
> Those joining after that time will, unfortunately, not be eligible to purchase tickets during the first booking period.



Out of interest have many joined since that point... if so, you gotta laugh


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 29, 2019)

Ticket sales in full flow at the club bar


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't make the game as I'm thousands of miles away on bloody tour. I'll be on a 11 hour time difference so I haven't worked out what time it's going to be but I'm going to find a way to stream this game. Even if I'm onstage!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 29, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't make the game as I'm thousands of miles away on bloody tour. I'll be on a 11 hour time difference so I haven't worked out what time it's going to be but I'm going to find a way to stream this game. Even if I'm onstage!


Well it kicks off at 1955 GMT, so depending whether you're 11 hours ahead or behind I make that 0655 Saturday or 0855 Friday your local time.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 29, 2019)

NPDHFC said:


> Ticket sales in full flow at the club bar
> 
> View attachment 188525


What's the queue like now?


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 29, 2019)

Same same but different


----------



## EDC (Oct 29, 2019)

NPDHFC said:


> Ticket sales in full flow at the club bar
> 
> View attachment 188525


I can see Eric


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 29, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't make the game as I'm thousands of miles away on bloody tour. I'll be on a 11 hour time difference so I haven't worked out what time it's going to be but I'm going to find a way to stream this game. Even if I'm onstage!





Pink Panther said:


> Well it kicks off at 1955 GMT, so depending whether you're 11 hours ahead or behind I make that 0655 Saturday or 0855 Friday your local time.



Fairly sure he means 11 hours ahead (New Zealand) as almost nowhere is 11 hours behind.

So 7am on a Saturday morning, and presumably not onstage.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Fairly sure he means 11 hours ahead (New Zealand) as almost nowhere is 11 hours behind.
> 
> So 7am on a Saturday morning, and presumably not onstage.



Tokyo 4.55 am unless it changes clocks. He will still be up!


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It seems a bit excessive. As a non-driver who doesn't travel abroad I have neither a passport nor a driving licence, but who else is going to have a valid season ticket with my name and unique serial number on it other than me? If someone is unable to personally get to the ground during the sales window why shouldn't a proxy use it to purchase the tickets they are entitled to buy? It just looks like a pointless additional admin task for those handling ticket sales.





they didn't ask anyone for photo id when I got my tickets.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 29, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> they didn't ask anyone for photo id when I got my tickets.



Because your mouth was covered in ketchup?


----------



## scousedom (Oct 30, 2019)

Great ticket-buying set up yesterday. Big fan of the ticket cashier also selling beer, could revolutionise retailing that...! For anyone looking to “time” the queue tonight or other nights, I went at 8 yesterday and there wasn’t any queue, or much of one for the rest of the night thereafter.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Great ticket-buying set up yesterday. Big fan of the ticket cashier also selling beer, could revolutionise retailing that...! For anyone looking to “time” the queue tonight or other nights, I went at 8 yesterday and there wasn’t any queue, or much of one for the rest of the night thereafter.


To be be fair I think the main bulk of the sales done last night would’ve broken the back of any potential big queues for the rest of the week...So busy because everyone was so excited and want to make sure they had theirs.
I was third in the queue & to have tickets for me & my brother in my hand really was my Willy Wonka golden ticket moment as in Charlie & the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 30, 2019)

Grabbing mine tonight, apparently good things come to those that wait!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 30, 2019)

Bad news is that Carlisle have got the TO stand. ☹️


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 30, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bad news is that Carlisle have got the TO stand. ☹️


Incidentally the main television camera will be on a gantry above/behind this stand, facing the Tommy Jover Stand.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 30, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bad news is that Carlisle have got the TO stand. ☹️



You don't fit under it anyway!


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Oct 30, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bad news is that Carlisle have got the TO stand. ☹️


Surely this is a good thing as we get to move ends at half-time and suck that ball into the net. Up the Hamlets!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 30, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Surely this is a good thing as we get to move ends at half-time and suck that ball into the net. Up the Hamlets!



I doubt we'll be able to move, let alone switch ends!


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 30, 2019)

Dodger said:


> I doubt we'll be able to move, let alone switch ends!



But will there be room to jangle keys and twirl umbrellas?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 30, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Surely this is a good thing as we get to move ends at half-time and suck that ball into the net. Up the Hamlets!



Just pick a spot/end and stay there


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bad news is that Carlisle have got the TO stand. ☹️


Same as Woking... just one of those things, another fault with a poorly designed ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Surely this is a good thing as we get to move ends at half-time and suck that ball into the net. Up the Hamlets!


I didn’t realise Tower Hamlets from the Essex Senior League were at home the same night...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 30, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> But will there be room to jangle keys and twirl umbrellas?



Do you reckon if i jangle my keys in front of the person selling the tickets this evening, ill get to buy 3 tickets rather than 2?


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Oct 30, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Just pick a spot/end and stay there


Can't we walk on the pitch to change ends at halftime a la play-off final at theKinky.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Oct 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I didn’t realise Tower Hamlets from the Essex Senior League were at home the same night...


Like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 30, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Do you reckon if i jangle my keys in front of the person selling the tickets this evening, ill get to buy 3 tickets rather than 2?




Jangle them in front of Mishi, you'll get an extra bonus.


----------



## EDC (Oct 30, 2019)

Is the football on the telly on in the bar tonight or is it best to avoid due to bastards picking up their tickets ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Like shooting fish in a barrel


Not really, just pointing out how stupid you are...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 30, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Jangle them in front of Mishi, you'll get an extra bonus.



Knuckles on the left there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Knuckles on the left there.


More like knuckle dusters when he sees you next...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 30, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> More like knuckle dusters when he sees you next...



For being compared to Jimmy Smits? Harsh.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> For being compared to Jimmy Smits? Harsh.


Don’t shoot the messenger...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> For being compared to Jimmy Smits? Harsh.


You’ll find out how harsh it is when you bump into him next...


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 31, 2019)

Was it another busy night in the bar? How many we sold now?.

Sounds like the photo ID bit is being applied sensibly, ie not needed if it's obvious that the person is who they say they are.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 31, 2019)

Was a large queue snaking out of the bar at 6pm last night. You queue to show your ST and I.D at the desk, then get tokens to buy the tickets at the bar. 

I'd also be interested in how many are left for ticket buyers on Saturday, as non ST holder friends are keen to come.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 31, 2019)

Some above said that there is more than enough tickets to meet demand in the advance phase at 2 per person. 

3,300 capacity less 500 away tickets is 2800 for sale. 

My guess is there will be at least 1000 for sale on Saturday but that they will all go and anyone waiting until Sunday will be disappointed. Just my uninformed view though.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Some above said that there is more than enough tickets to meet demand in the advance phase at 2 per person.
> 
> 3,300 capacity less 500 away tickets is 2800 for sale.
> 
> My guess is there will be at least 1000 for sale on Saturday but that they will all go and anyone waiting until Sunday will be disappointed. Just my uninformed view though.


Not sure if anyone can confirm this, but been told some are being held back for Sunday as they’ve been advertised as being available. Not sure how true this is or how many...


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 31, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not sure if anyone can confirm this, but been told some are being held back for Sunday as they’ve been advertised as being available. Not sure how true this is or how many...


That would be pretty weird if people queuing on Saturday missed out.


----------



## EDC (Oct 31, 2019)

I'd be unhappy if I missed out while others can buy two.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 31, 2019)

I suspect the club did that intentionally to try and boost the number of tickets going to regular fans. Most DHFC fans will know other DHFC fans . I suspect the hope is that those who don't need the second ticket will pass it to another fan and not a mate who has never been before.

Once we hit open sales, anyone who isn't banned from the stadium can rock up and get a ticket. We'll probably get more DHFC fans in by keeping the general sales figure lower, IF our fans pass on spare tickets to other genuine fans. 

Sadly whatever the club do, some fans are likely to miss out as open sales are a bit of a lottery. Selling inside the ground on a match day should help weed out some who just want to watch the big game. 

Fingers crossed for any regulars who aren't in the Trust or a season ticket holder.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 31, 2019)

I was there at about 8-ish last night and the bar was pretty busy with people watching the Liverpool-Arsenal match. No queue for tickets but a steady flow of people coming in and out. I didn't have to show photo ID for my ticket, so not sure if that's something they're bothering with.


----------



## EDC (Oct 31, 2019)

Some of us were there to watch Chelsea and United actually.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Oct 31, 2019)

I guess the question now is how early do you need to get their on Saturday for the doors opening at 12!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

MrFab_JP said:


> I guess the question now is how early do you need to get their on Saturday for the doors opening at 12!



10.30!


----------



## MrFab_JP (Oct 31, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> 10.30!


It's going to be a long day with the rugby, and Bath match!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

MrFab_JP said:


> It's going to be a long day with the rugby, and Bath match!



Basically, leave after the rugby and get in the queue. It can be a party in the line.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 31, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Basically, leave after the rugby and get in the queue. It can be a party in the line.



Like a conga yeah?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Like a conga yeah?



Well yes now you say it. Conga in. Tango out.


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 31, 2019)

I actually fancy watching it on the telly to see what it looks like live. It will be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see your team on the TV. Looking forward to not queuing, wave at the cameras!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

pitchfork said:


> I actually fancy watching it on the telly to see what it looks like live. It will be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see your team on the TV. Looking forward to not queuing, wave at the cameras!!!



LOL but seriously?


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 31, 2019)

pitchfork said:


> I actually fancy watching it on the telly to see what it looks like live. It will be a once in a lifetime opportunity to see your team on the TV. Looking forward to not queuing, wave at the cameras!!!





B.I.G said:


> LOL but seriously?


I know what Pitchfork means. It's strangely frustrating that we're live on the BBC but I won't get to watch it!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I know what Pitchfork means. It's strangely frustrating that we're live on the BBC but I won't get to watch it!



You have a phone! Come and see me on sat!

If you dont want to watch it live but on tv im sure you have a vcr!


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 31, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> LOL but seriously?



Yep seriously, log fire on cold beers in the fridge and a nice takeaway and pink and blue scarf on with the Hamlet on HD!


----------



## scousedom (Oct 31, 2019)

Also being at the game is crap for watching VAR.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 31, 2019)

pitchfork said:


> Yep seriously, log fire on cold beers in the fridge and a nice takeaway and pink and blue scarf on with the Hamlet on HD!



I look forward to more of your Gavin out statements after we lose and throughout the seasons to come.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Oct 31, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I know what Pitchfork means. It's strangely frustrating that we're live on the BBC but I won't get to watch it!



I guess it’ll be on iPlayer for a while?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Nov 1, 2019)

Will Peter Crouch be in the studio? That would be cool. As long is it isn't Pardew


----------



## Roger D (Nov 1, 2019)

I was outside the ground with Paul Hobdell, a name old timers will recognise, when Alan Pardew drove up for his first game in his second spell with us. The two hadn't met for eleven years. Alan got out of his car, walked over and said "hello Paul".

I thought that to remember the name of a DHFC volunteer, after the way his career played out, spoke volumes about him as a human being.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 1, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Will Peter Crouch be in the studio? That would be cool. As long is it isn't Pardew



Agreed. Pardew can fuck off.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Will Peter Crouch be in the studio? That would be cool. As long is it isn't Pardew


No. It's Micah Richards and Karen Carney in the studio with Dan Walker presenting, according to next week's Radio Times.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 1, 2019)

Thumbs up for Dan Walker


----------



## EDC (Nov 1, 2019)

Gantry’s are up.


----------



## EDC (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## EDC (Nov 1, 2019)

Karen Carney - Chelsea legend.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2019)

EDC said:


> View attachment 188761


That looks like a gallows.

"Hang the lino"!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 1, 2019)

my beautiful wife will be pitchside watching, whilst I will be in Condom, SW france with cheese and wine watching. Its amazing that this is actually happening, feels a long time ago when I first went to Dulwich about ten years ago. Forward the Hamlet. Pressure!


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 1, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> my beautiful wife will be pitchside watching, whilst I will be in Condom, SW france with cheese and wine watching. Its amazing that this is actually happening, feels a long time ago when I first went to Dulwich about ten years ago. Forward the Hamlet. Pressure!




Ohhhhh that French place name very much appeals to my juvenile sense of humour.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 1, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Ohhhhh that French place name very much appeals to my juvenile sense of humour.


stop sniggering at the back mr singh! ;-)


----------



## EDC (Nov 1, 2019)

I’d rather be in a condom than fucking Leeds where I’ll be.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 1, 2019)

EDC said:


> I’d rather be in a condom than fucking Leeds



Surely if you're fucking Leeds you'll need a condom anyway?


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 2, 2019)

Are there still tickets left for sale at the ground on Saturday?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 2, 2019)

pinknblue said:


> Are there still tickets left for sale at the ground on Saturday?


My understanding is there should be, as there were enough tickets available for all the season and trust members but they wouldn't sell out on them alone.


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2019)

For once in my life I’d be more than happy if the rain carries on like this, 24 hours every day till Saturday morning.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 2, 2019)

EDC said:


> For once in my life I’d be more than happy if the rain carries on like this, 24 hours every day till Saturday morning.



This bitterness routine is getting rather tiresome


----------



## Pavel (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone Manchester based fancy meeting up for the game? 

Doubt it'll be on in a pub but if a few of us went we could make it happen...


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 2, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> This bitterness routine is getting rather tiresome



Incorrect.


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> This bitterness routine is getting rather tiresome


Six more days yet.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 3, 2019)

EDC said:


> For once in my life I’d be more than happy if the rain carries on like this, 24 hours every day till Saturday morning.


Sorry/not sorry to inform you EDC but they bring in a company to protect the pitch if the forecast is looking dodgy.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> Sorry/not sorry to inform you EDC but they bring in a company to protect the pitch if the forecast is looking dodgy.


The umbrella to conquer all umbrellas!!


----------



## SW12 to S18 (Nov 3, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Surely if you're fucking Leeds you'll need a condom anyway?


Leeds needs fucking with or without a condom.
Really looking forward to Friday, I might even go to my local up here in Sheffield wearing my Hamlet scarf to watch it.
Not just a bonus allowing me to watch the match but a very profitable occasion for the club also and with a bit of luck the chance to progress. I just hope the tv coverage doesn’t prevent a full house.


----------



## CumbrianCharver (Nov 3, 2019)

Now then, Carlisle fan here!

Proper cup tie this one, looking forward to being under the lights. Travel isn’t a concern for us lot, we’re used to it!

We’ve sold nearly 400 at the last update, so looks like a fairly full house on friday. 

Little bit of information on our ourselves. Most of us don’t like our owners as they make dinosaurs seem modern, we also have a billionaire called Phillip Day and his Edinburgh Woollen Mill involved in the dim background but merely as an alternative bank. Our manager is getting stick, he’s a nice enough fella but it’s not happened on the pitch for him to date. Our fans are a decent bunch, and I’ve noticed you’ve already mentioned our London group who’ve been on the go well over forty years now.

Given the two division gap we should win, but part of being a Carlisle fan is to never take anything for granted. Ever. I’m sure you all know the Jimmy Glass, formerly of you too, tale!!!

All the best after friday folks!


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 4, 2019)

Roger D said:


> I was outside the ground with Paul Hobdell, a name old timers will recognise, when Alan Pardew drove up for his first game in his second spell with us. The two hadn't met for eleven years. Alan got out of his car, walked over and said "hello Paul".
> 
> I thought that to remember the name of a DHFC volunteer, after the way his career played out, spoke volumes about him as a human being.



Indeed, have had some great chats with Pards whenever he has been in the boardroom either for Palace or in another capacity. His tales of the infamous Malta trip left me in stitches!


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 4, 2019)

EDC said:


> View attachment 188761



When the management displease Moroccan Sunset they had better watch out


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 4, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> When the management displease Moroccan Sunset they had better watch out



Think it's more likely to be the other way around, to be honest, Griff!


----------



## CumbrianCharver (Nov 4, 2019)

We have now sold out our allocation according to the club social media outlets.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

CumbrianCharver said:


> We have now sold out our allocation according to the club social media outlets.



Excellent, enjoy the warmer weather and the covered area.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 4, 2019)

Do we know yet  if there is any alcohol restrictions for Friday?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Do we know yet  if there is any alcohol restrictions for Friday?


Apparently there's going to be some sort of marquee with a bar alongside the Tommy Jover Stand at the Greendale End, but no drinking outside there or the clubhouse.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2019)

Meanwhile in Carlisle


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 4, 2019)

Pretty sure everyone will be aware by now but in case not, our remaining tickets were snapped up this evening and the match is now a sellout. 

Just took a quick look at our form in light of discussions on the Bath City thread and our cup and league form couldn't be more different. Yes we played a lower league Croydon team but we have been embarrased by teams at their level in the cups in the last few seasons. 

League since 1 Sep: P7 W0 D3 L4 F9 A14
Cup ties since 1 Sep: P4 W4 F16 A3.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 4, 2019)

what time is the best time to get there for a seat?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 4, 2019)

Five minutes before k.o should be fine.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Five minutes before k.o should be fine.


Bring a brolly if it's raining! One of those huge golf ones.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Bring a brolly if it's raining! One of those huge golf ones.



And keys to jangle, just so everyone knows you're here.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> And keys to jangle, just so everyone knows you're here.


If someone invented folding interlocking king-size brollies with extra long handles, then the fans could create their own shelter for everyone - no planning required!

*Gives the Dragons Den team a call.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 5, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> And keys to jangle, just so everyone knows you're here.


And don’t forget your half and half scarves.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m very excited about this game


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 5, 2019)

Might have missed it somewhere else in the midst of this but has it been mentioned anywhere whether a minute’s silence will be held before kick off as this is our nearest home game to Remembrance Sunday?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Nov 5, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Might have missed it somewhere else in the midst of this but has it been mentioned anywhere whether a minute’s silence will be held before kick off as this is our nearest home game to Remembrance Sunday?



I very much hope so


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 5, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> And keys to jangle, just so everyone knows you're here.


I've made a 5 foot long key from cardboard and tinfoil to wave behind the goal so I can get picked out in the crowd by the television cameras.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 5, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I've made a 5 foot long key from cardboard and tinfoil to wave behind the goal so I can get picked out in the crowd by the television cameras.



I had my hopes up you were gonna do a streak.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 5, 2019)

dam that pesky Pink Panther


----------



## MrFab_JP (Nov 5, 2019)

* replied to the wrong person! Soz


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 5, 2019)

Would sombreros be an answer to the umbrella problem?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2019)

Blitzwalker said:


> And don’t forget your half and half scarves.


I’m genuinely gutted there’s NOT a half & half scarf.
They are genuinely for cup finals & non league in the cup cup runs.
By not producing one we have simply lost money for nothing.
Are you really saying we wouldn’t have sold a hundred or two hundred of them?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Might have missed it somewhere else in the midst of this but has it been mentioned anywhere whether a minute’s silence will be held before kick off as this is our nearest home game to Remembrance Sunday?


How do you know it’s not going to happen? Or are you just assuming it won’t?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 5, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’m genuinely gutted there’s NOT a half & half scarf.
> They are genuinely for cup finals & non league in the cup cup runs.
> By not producing one we have simply lost money for nothing.
> Are you really saying we wouldn’t have sold a hundred or two hundred of them?


Think there was mention of there being some kind of commemorative scarf. Just not a half & half.


----------



## EDC (Nov 5, 2019)

Being Dulwich, a 0.5 & 0.5 scarf.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 5, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> How do you know it’s not going to happen? Or are you just assuming it won’t?



Haven’t assumed anything just asking a question to whether it had been mentioned elsewhere and I’d missed it.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 5, 2019)

EDC said:


> Being Dulwich, a 0.5 & 0.5 scarf.



Taking the initiative the Dulwich scarf will be a proportional representation scarf with 15% Carlisle United; circa 80% Dulwich and the rest blank for the hoppers; Hamlet curious and “others” to fill in as they please...


----------



## Roger D (Nov 5, 2019)

When Aldershot played Manchester United a few  years ago they produced a half and half scarf or some similar item featuring the United badge. Someone I knew at the club told me they were legally obliged to pay a % of any resulting revenue to United. (This may have been waived, it's not unknown for United to do that for lesser teams apparently however; I don't know whether or not it was.) Produce a commemorative scarf without a protected logo on belonging to a third party and you can keep all the revenue. 

Any decision not to do a half and half scarf may not have come down simply to some people disliking them. There may be a valid commercial reason.


----------



## EDC (Nov 5, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Taking the initiative the Dulwich scarf will be a proportional representation scarf with 15% Carlisle United; circa 80% Dulwich and the rest blank for the hoppers; Hamlet curious and “others” to fill in as they please...


Bitter as I am, I’m also delighted that Dulwich fans attending cannot he labelled as glory hunters, the proportion being a regular attendance.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 5, 2019)

the 12th man 

What does a train guard / conductor do ? - TheCumbrians.Net - TheCumbrians.Net CUFC Forum


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 5, 2019)

I can see the justification for a team from our division playing a team of the sheer calibre of Man Utd to produce a half and half scarf, but a team technically only a couple of divisions above, not so much. 

I think our classic pink n blue scarves are nice enough, and many people already have one.


----------



## Scolly (Nov 5, 2019)

There will be a special scarf for the occasion, some 199 of them (one sadly didn't make it out of the factory in one piece) and we have managed to keep the cost, like the club did with match tickets, at it's regular price of £10.00!!!!!!!

We have been lucky to get these with the short lead time, the supplier already had the pink thread in stock.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Think there was mention of there being some kind of commemorative scarf. Just not a half & half.


A general one that says something like ‘Up for the Cup’ or similar, not entirely commemorative to this game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2019)

Scolly said:


> There will be a special scarf for the occasion, some 199 of them (one sadly didn't make it out of the factory in one piece) and we have managed to keep the cost, like the club did with match tickets, at it's regular price of £10.00!!!!!!!
> 
> We have been lucky to get these with the short lead time, the supplier already had the pink thread in stock.


I should bloody well hope the price is kept at a tenner!


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 5, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’m genuinely gutted there’s NOT a half & half scarf.
> They are genuinely for cup finals & non league in the cup cup runs.
> By not producing one we have simply lost money for nothing.
> Are you really saying we wouldn’t have sold a hundred or two hundred of them?


I think there is going to be a special scarf of some sort. Oops, just saw Scolly’s post above!


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 5, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> How do you know it’s not going to happen? Or are you just assuming it won’t?


I understand there will be a wreath laying on the pitch before the game.


----------



## Vanessa Dent (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi folks another Carlisle fan here, looking forward to watching the 'not so mighty Blues' on the telly Friday night.
I was going to come down, as my daughter lives in Wembley, but unfortunately the mother-in-law is going down for the weekend to stay with her, so the thought of National humiliation and having to put up with her leaves me feeling cold.........terribly cold!!! 
Bit of a novelty seeing your fans que for tickets to watch a game against us!!! the normal reaction from opposition fans is "we've got bloody Carlisle at home, think I'll give it a miss".
Just hope our fans get behind the team for the 90 minutes and there's not too much of the anti board/manager stuff. Pressley is a funny one, a really, really nice guy, but as a manager???? He took over a team around this time last year that was 2nd/3rd in the table and we're currently......err a long way down, so it's probably not too surprising our fans want change.....again!!!
Anyway hope you enjoy the game (but not too much), you'll find most of our fans are a pretty decent bunch, but like most teams we have had our fair share of idiots over the years, hopefully there will be none there on Friday night.
All the best (after Friday of course).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2019)

Great effort


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 6, 2019)

Having given it more thought, disappointed with the pundits lined up for the BBC coverage. Both Micah Richards and Karen Carney are Brummies and from what i gather  from Wikipedia neither have any connection with either club, or playing in the lower and non leagues. Whilst im sure they will be able to contribute some worthwhile analysis, Id have hoped for some more imaginative pundits, wonder what Jimmy Glass is upto these days?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 6, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Having given it more thought, disappointed with the pundits lined up for the BBC coverage. Both Micah Richards and Karen Carney are Brummies and from what i gather  from Wikipedia neither have any connection with either club, or playing in the lower and non leagues. Whilst im sure they will be able to contribute some worthwhile analysis, Id have hoped for some more imaginative pundits, wonder what Jimmy Glass is upto these days?


I guess they have a panel of contracted pundits from which to choose and there's limited scope to bring in different people with direct club connections for specific matches. They also now use female pundits for some men's matches at all levels who by definition won't have played in those competitions. I do agree they could have used one pundit with direct insight of playing in this sort of match at this stage of the FA Cup, whether for a League club expected to win or the underdog hoping to spring a surprise. I don't recall Micah Richards playing below Premier League level.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 6, 2019)

Micah Richards might not have played non-league, but he did feature in the video for T2's absolute banger "Heartbroken" alongside Anton Ferdinand.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 189179
> 
> Great effort


Just needs a protective brolly and some keys jangling from the top. Job done.


----------



## CumbrianCharver (Nov 6, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Id have hoped for some more imaginative pundits, wonder what Jimmy Glass is upto these days?



Jimmy works for Bournemouth in some sort of player liaison role. He was up here towards the end of last season for the twenty years anniversary, a night was put on which was good fun and a commemorative beer made for it. Sky also did a feature on it, see link.


----------



## gnar182 (Nov 6, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> wonder what Jimmy Glass is upto these days?



He was running/driving Taxis down in Dorset (Wimborne Minster) a few years ago after retirement, he’s a sound bloke.


----------



## Vanessa Dent (Nov 6, 2019)

gnar182 said:


> He was running/driving Taxis down in Dorset (Wimborne Minster) a few years ago after retirement, he’s a sound bloke.


He actually only played 3 games for us....and whisper it quietly .............. "but he wasn't that great"!!!............ but...... on that day, well it was like winning the FA Cup, The World Cup, The Champions League and everything else all rolled into one, absolutely bloody amazing. I don't ever want to go through that again, because if he hadn't scored then we would probably/possibly be swimming around non league, but bloody hell it doesn't half bring back memories, and that's what football is all about isn't it??


----------



## Tom C (Nov 7, 2019)

May I just put my name on here in case anyone ends up with a spare ticket for Friday for whatever reason .. would love to buy it off you 
best to all


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

Vanessa Dent said:


> He actually only played 3 games for us....and whisper it quietly .............. "but he wasn't that great"!!!


He must have played about a third of a season for us on loan from Crystal Palace in the season when they beat Liverpool 4-3 in the FA Cup Semi-Final, but he was aged 16 at the time and well down the pecking order there.  It was our worst season for ages and we were relegated by a distance in bottom place, all our decent players had left by early n the new year and we completed our fixtures with a mixture of reserves players picked up from a much lower level, and whoever else was available.  I remember him flattening one or two opponents in fifty-fifty challenges, who clearly saw a kid in goal and thought they could rough him up a bit, so he showed character but was really too raw and inexperienced for us at the time.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Tom C said:


> May I just put my name on here in case anyone ends up with a spare ticket for Friday for whatever reason .. would love to buy it off you
> best to all



how come you missed out on a ticket


----------



## Tom C (Nov 7, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> how come you missed out on a ticket



Because I was busy over the w/e and assumed they would have already been sold without checking.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 7, 2019)

Tom C said:


> Because I was busy over the w/e and assumed they would have already been sold without checking.



Mention your dad!


----------



## bkbk (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy Carlisle eve


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 7, 2019)

Can't bloody wait. My partner is a life long Carlisle born obsessive Carlisle supporter. Relishing everything about this match.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 7, 2019)

.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2019)

Only babes in arms will be admitted without a ticket* (NO PRAMS PLEASE).*

That sounds like a loophole there for the exploiting.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Only babes in arms will be admitted without a ticket* (NO PRAMS PLEASE).*
> 
> That sounds like a loophole there for the exploiting.




Dont kink shame.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2019)

Vanarama Stories – Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 7, 2019)

Preparations well under way this evening inside the Mega Marquee


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2019)

what a great team of volunteers we have
so lucky
Community Not Commodity


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 7, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> what a great team of volunteers we have
> so lucky
> Community Not Commodity


Indeed! It’s the same at the vast majority of non league clubs.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 8, 2019)

Super-excited about tonight. Should be a fantastic occasion and while, of course, it would be nice to win, it's a brilliant achievement to be hosting a proper league side on national television. There's so much to be proud of before a ball is kicked.

It's also quite nice to have a 'big' game without the pressure of having to get a result. With that in mind, I hope everyone that kept the club alive not only during the Meadow debacle but through the extremely difficult McCormack years as well - long before we had national coverage and bumper crowds - finds a bit of time to enjoy tonight. A lot of hard work has gone in over the last 21 years that I've supported Dulwich to not just building the club but to keeping it alive. I know the rest of the non-league world now thinks we're flush and swaggering our way along easy street but for the majority of my time as a supporter it's been the absolute opposite.

Big, big thanks to Liam, Tom, Shaun, Mishi, Griff, Bill Azzi and Ben Clasper and everyone else that has sacrificed time and effort to get us to today. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Tom C (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Only babes in arms will be admitted without a ticket* (NO PRAMS PLEASE).*
> 
> That sounds like a loophole there for the exploiting.




Haha well im only 10 stone, so quite carryable lol!

Someone must have woken up ill this morning and not able to go?!!!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Good luck. Be nice to have you lot up to Anfield


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 8, 2019)

Is the marquee for away fans or is it for all and sundry? 

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## Roger D (Nov 8, 2019)

Given the ground is segregated, I'd assume home fans only.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, but i thought that with the no pitch side booze, the clubhouse was the bar for home fans, and the marquee the bar for away?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Yes, but i thought that with the no pitch side booze, the clubhouse was the bar for home fans, and the marquee the bar for away?



its on the wrong side for the away.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 8, 2019)

so it is....


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> so it is....



Surely the carlisle fans already started drinking?


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2019)

I've starting drinking in Tokyo! Come on Hamlet!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 8, 2019)

Just to clarify: the marquee is an extension of the bar. You cannot see out of it & will not be able to take drink outside of it, as per FA rules at this stage of the competition. 
Likewise, you can drink in the bar, but not take alcohol outside & the shutters will be down.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Vanessa Dent (Nov 8, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Surely the carlisle fans already started drinking?


When you see us play you'll understand why we need to start drinking early!! LOL


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)

Vanessa Dent said:


> When you see us play you'll understand why we need to start drinking early!! LOL



50 percent of us have started already


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 8, 2019)

Tom C said:


> Haha well im only 10 stone, so quite carryable lol!
> 
> Someone must have woken up ill this morning and not able to go?!!!


Tom I have a plan to get you in. I'll chuck my ticket stub over the wall and you take it to the turnstiles and say you've been to Sainsburys and you are coming back in. Don't tell anyone.

Anyone fancy a curry (ruby) after the game. If you can give me an idea of numbers I'll book a table for 3,000 people at the Mirash.


----------



## Tom C (Nov 8, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Tom I have a plan to get you in. I'll chuck my ticket stub over the wall and you take it to the turnstiles and say you've been to Sainsburys and you are coming back in. Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Anyone fancy a curry (ruby) after the game. If you can give me an idea of numbers I'll book a table for 3,000 people at the Mirash.



Ha well I've been asking all over Twitter as well as on here, and nothing has come up yet 

Still if anyone hears of a spare ticket, or even a rumour of one .. please put me in touch!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 8, 2019)

If i were you, i'd hang around outside the turnstiles making it known to passersby that you are wanting to buy a ticket. There is sure to be one spare eventually


----------



## Tom C (Nov 8, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If i were you, i'd hang around outside the turnstiles making it known to passersby that you are wanting to buy a ticket. There is sure to be one spare eventually



Yeah I thought of that .. I'm not very good at that type of thing though.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)

Tom C said:


> Yeah I thought of that .. I'm not very good at that type of thing though.



Make and hold a sign up.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 8, 2019)

Tom do you do twitter


----------



## Tom C (Nov 8, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Tom do you do twitter



Yeah I've posted a comment on the DH account and a few people RT'd it .. plus done my own Tweet, but not got anywhere yet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 8, 2019)

tweet me


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonNurse2016 (@LondonNurse2015) on Twitter


----------



## passenger (Nov 8, 2019)

Really looking forward to the match, never thought  I would see
them on the BBC live I`m sure I see an fa cup game there in the early 80`s
against Bristol City


----------



## Tom C (Nov 8, 2019)

Well boys .. looks like I have a ticket  Thanks PartisanDulwich !


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2019)

Come on Hamlet!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Will be watching and cheering you on. Best of luck


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2019)

The revolution will be on spideycam.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 8, 2019)

.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Nov 8, 2019)

2 new signings for tonight!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> The revolution will be on spideycam.
> 
> View attachment 189401


That's going to be in serious danger of being taken out by a clearance!


----------



## MrSki (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Will be watching and cheering you on. Best of luck


Same.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

Al Cunningham said:


> 2 new signings for tonight!!



Ffs. 

You can't tease is like that. Tell us who they are.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Ffs.
> 
> You can't tease is like that. Tell us who they are.


Nathan Smith at left back and Ben Dempsey. 

Very harsh to leave Connors on the bench. Monakana returns to the starting XI.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 8, 2019)

Quite pissed but I can't work out the team


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 8, 2019)

Here we go with telly coverage! So excited! Up the Hamlet!


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2019)

Looking forward to this on telly, gonna be cheering Hamlet on of course


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

Every proper non-league fan is behind Hamlet tonight.  Come on Dulwich  
(two loan players in the starting line up?  scary, hope that doesn't back fire)


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice one Dulwich Mishi


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Friday night, crisps, good wine, streaming FA cup. 

Come on the Tarquins Hamlet 

It's going to be hard supporting a team that play in pink after the stick we've given our rivals across the park over the years...







The teams are in the tunnel


----------



## Lorca (Nov 8, 2019)

Watching the game at home here - good luck dulwich from a birmingham city fan!  edit: ooh danger graingers son is your goalie, he was a blues legend!


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 8, 2019)

great flags.  come on you hamlet.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2019)

Good stop on the line


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

Bugger


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well taken by Olomola but poor defending by Dulwich


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Love you lot for this

 

Going well before the goal. Long way to go yet.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

But for their goal Carlisle aren't looking like they've got a lot of invention about them. Certainly more thump in the home-side currently. Great balls into the box and Chapman's winning important set plays in their half. 

Anyway in an effort to get the omens good get posting boys and get this page off P13 hey


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Anyway in an effort to get the omens good get posting boys and get this page off P13 hey



A perfectly timed post if ever there was one


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

and girls of course


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2019)

That Mellish of Carlisle should have been booked by now


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Held the line well there


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2019)

Arse. Hamlet deserve a goal.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

The rain will benefit the Hamlet. All that hair gel on the Carlisle players will create problems for them in the second half.
3-2 you're gonna win 3-2, you're gonna win 3-2 .....


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2019)

Oh. They were doing great as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Yellow card for a good old fashioned shoulder barge


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

I can't believe you're 2 nowt down to be honest given the possession you've had. Pretty sterling effort so far. Keep faith Sun hating brethren.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I can't believe you're 2 nowt down to be honest given the possession you've had. Pretty sterling effort so far. Keep faith Sun hating brethren.


An early goal from Dulwich and it's wide open,  Carlisle score again and it's over.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2019)

Rain should tail off in the second half, looking at the radar


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Come on you Pinks


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

*YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!*


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cracking header


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Get the fuck in


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2019)

That's how you start


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

It's not going to happen is it?  shame.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

Arse.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

You're gonna win 4-3...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 8, 2019)

Catching a bit of this and willing you a goal!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Bit more composure and a little less yard dog now. Still half an hour to go and these lot will recoil and defend if you get one back. 

First decent save from the goalkeeper. 

Come on you pinks


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Bunch of wank ref!


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

I fucking love you Mishi.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Turning the screw


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Was that a Labradoodle in the crowd


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Was that a Labradoodle in the crowd


Not in the Carlisle endo I'm guessing.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

That Carlisle fan they keep panning too, the dude with the Tesco bag on his head. He's from the grim North. I know they're tight up there but surely he could have splashed out on a proper titfer?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> That Carlisle fan they keep panning too, the dude with the Tesco bag on his head. He's from the grim North. I know they're tight up there but surely he could have splashed out on a proper titfer?


I thought all northerners had flat caps?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

That's sad.  Hamlet didn't desrve that scoreline.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

You're gonna win 5-4...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> That Carlisle fan they keep panning too, the dude with the Tesco bag on his head. He's from the grim North. I know they're tight up there but surely he could have splashed out on a proper titfer?


To be fair mate at least he left his whippet by the fire at home up north unlike those two Quintin's with the fashion puppy pictured earlier in the Hamlet main stand.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> To be fair mate at least he left his whippet by the fire at home up north unlike those two Quintin's with the fashion puppy pictured earlier in the Hamlet main stand.



If I had been able to go to the game, I'd have brought my dog. He's named for Edgar Kail after all. He's also a proper dog, not a labradoodle.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> That Carlisle fan they keep panning too, the dude with the Tesco bag on his head. He's from the grim North. I know they're tight up there but surely he could have splashed out on a proper titfer?


We don't have supermarkets up north.  It's the sheer excitement of this newfangled plastic bag thing.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Not in the Carlisle endo I'm guessing.


It was Theodor's first game by the looks of it. Funny thing was in all the excitement the mutt seemed to be asleep  

Great effort and great support from the fans. 

Allez Allez allez all the way to the pub  

Great support


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah well.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

We didn't disgrace ourselves, even more so considering the gap in levels of the two teams. But for us taking 2 or 3 half chances, a bit more luck and that, we could be looking at a replay or better. 

I like to think that tonight, the spirits of Pa Wilson, Edgar Kail, Pat the Rattle, all our departed legends were looking down on us. And as much as anyhting, tonight was for the supporters, legends too.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

Sad that  Hamlet were beaten, but the scoreline doesn't reflect the game.

Did non-league proud.

on the telly, Carlisle fans were loader though.  was that just where the mics were?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 8, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Sad that  Hamlet were beaten, but the scoreline doesn't reflect the game.
> 
> Did non-league proud.
> 
> on the telly, Carlisle fans were loader though.  was that just where the mics were?



The commentary position was right above them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2019)

Tuscany


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Nice show of respect from the Carlisle gaffa 

Very impressed with Ben Chapman. MOTM for me Lovely player to watch


----------



## cambelt (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Nice show of respect from the Carlisle gaffa
> 
> Very impressed with Ben Chapman. MOTM for me Lovely player to watch


Can’t shoot though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2019)

cambelt said:


> Can’t shoot though.


Perhaps more to the point, has a tendency to shoot from unrealistic range when there are sometimes better options. He, Vose and the new lad Dempsey were all impressive in midfield though with their possession play.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 8, 2019)

Back home and watched a few highlights, BBC did a great job on first look, respectful and not patronising.

Christian Smiths goal was really well taken, even better on TV. 

Biggest talking point from a footballing point of view has to be the two last minute signings, both did ok but incredibly harsh to sit out Quade and Connors. Can't say directly it cost us the game but really feel for those two. 

4-1 was harsh, was closer but they did seem to score with relative ease when they needed to. 3 of their goals came from Dulwich errors, just the one with some class. 

Credit to everyone involved for an incredible evening, so well organised. Up the hamlet.


----------



## cambelt (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Perhaps more to the point, has a tendency to shoot from unrealistic range when there are sometimes better options. He, Vose and the new lad Dempsey were all impressive in midfield though with their possession play.


So thats ok then? Was out of London so had to watch the game on tv. You get a very different view on what’s happening.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 9, 2019)

cambelt said:


> So thats ok then? Was out of London so had to watch the game on tv. You get a very different view on what’s happening.


Fuck's sake.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 9, 2019)

Best night out at Champion Hill since Braintree in the Trophy. Crowd behind the goal at the car wash end was genuinely phenomenal. Let's have that every week.


----------



## cambelt (Nov 9, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Best night out at Champion Hill since Braintree in the Trophy. Crowd behind the goal at the car wash end was genuinely phenomenal. Let's have that every week.


All i said is he can’t shoot (or was looking for a televised screamer)  and you get a different view on what was going on watching it on tv? Nothing about Gavin or anything


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 9, 2019)

cambelt said:


> All i said is he can’t shoot (or was looking for a televised screamer)  and you get a different view on what was going on watching it on tv? Nothing about Gavin or anything


Who can't shoot? What? It's late and I'm very easily baffled. Really easily.


----------



## cambelt (Nov 9, 2019)

Read it tomorrow and don’t skip into things when you are wankered.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 9, 2019)

cambelt said:


> Read it tomorrow and don’t skip into things when you are wankered.


As enjoyable as this social media cross-referencing is, don't be such a dismal cunt.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 9, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Nice show of respect from the Carlisle gaffa
> 
> Very impressed with Ben Chapman. MOTM for me Lovely player to watch


Screw you and your objectivity


----------



## RabbleLevi (Nov 9, 2019)

What a night. The score flatters Carlisle, we had them penned in their own half for large portions of the game, great commitment from our boys.

Chapman was excellent, apart from the shooting, but at least he was going for it. Marvins strike, from where I was standing (at the other end), would have been goal of the season if it had gone in, what a hit. Support was tremendous, got behind the team and lifted the atmosphere even at time when we conceded.

Carlisle did look like a league team to be fair, and they had the quality up top so they could sit back and defend, but we brought the game to them and the fight was there. New signings looked good. 

Bring on Welling!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2019)

Watched the BBC highlights! Looked a bit unlucky, stats in Hamlets favour too (apart from the score line). Good effort.


----------



## Cliffite (Nov 9, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Back home and watched a few highlights, BBC did a great job on first look, respectful and not patronising.
> 
> Christian Smiths goal was really well taken, even better on TV.
> 
> ...



Came home and watched 1st half on iplayer before crashing. Thought it was clearer on TV that they had the strength at the back to absorb our possession and were just more 'professional' in how they took their chances - which you'd expect from a league club. They also seemed to have a plan for containing Mills which is maybe why Yousaf got a bit more space and looked so good this match. All credit to him Mills and Monakana who all played some brilliant football.  Monakana in particular really stood out as a danger on TV.

Both Vose and Chapman (bar the second shot) had good games and stood out as being capable of competing with league opposition.

I don't think we can really have much in the way of criticism about the team - 4-1 still feels unjust given how we played and the run of the match.  If we'd got another goal at almost any point it seemed like maybe we could have really shaken them up.

For me the only slightly sour note was the decision to drop Quade and Conners who've both had a decent run of form in favour of the new signings. Maybe it's misplaced loyalty on my part but given what they've both done to get us to the 1st round I think they deserved their moment on TV. I can't help but think about how gutted they must both have been


----------



## Cliffite (Nov 9, 2019)

The BBC did do the coverage of the club really well. Managed to capture what it's all about and the footage of the crowd showcased the diversity of the fan base.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

Jack McInroy posted stats on Moral victory site


----------



## Pthorne (Nov 9, 2019)

Thought it was a decent performance and as others have said 4-1 felt a bit harsh. Would have been interesting if it had stayed at 2-1 for a bit longer to see if we could have put them under a bit more pressure, but I suspect that they would have just picked us off on the counter as they did well throughout the match. Cracking 3rd goal for them too.

Thought Chapman had his best game that ive seen him in and worked exceptionally hard. Also thought Vose looked more like the player he did in his first few games when we signed him. He seemed to do everything with a bit more urgency than he has for a while and most of the play was going through him. He is a very clever player but seems to get easily frustrated with others who maybe aren't as quick in the mind as him. 

Really enjoyable night and big credit to everyone who organised can't imagine how much work had to go into that.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Screw you and your objectivity


Fuck you and your inability to hold your ale without turning into and objectionable cunt


----------



## Nivag (Nov 9, 2019)

Cliffite said:


> For me the only slightly sour note was the decision to drop Quade and Conners who've both had a decent run of form in favour of the new signings. Maybe it's misplaced loyalty on my part but given what they've both done to get us to the 1st round I think they deserved their moment on TV. I can't help but think about how gutted they must both have been


I felt for them too, they should have been in the starting lineup.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 9, 2019)

BBC commentator said that Nathan Smith has been training with the team for the last six weeks. 

Anyone know what happened to Aaron Barnes - injured or just not room in the squad? If latter, especially harsh as has been a regular starter and scored the goal to get us here.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

(photo credit apologies)


----------



## Paninaro71 (Nov 9, 2019)

Also spotted this


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

Cliffite said:


> I don't think we can really have much in the way of criticism about the team - 4-1 still feels unjust given how we played and the run of the match.  If we'd got another goal at almost any point it seemed like maybe we could have really shaken them up.
> 
> For me the only slightly sour note was the decision to drop Quade and Conners who've both had a decent run of form in favour of the new signings. Maybe it's misplaced loyalty on my part but given what they've both done to get us to the 1st round I think they deserved their moment on TV. I can't help but think about how gutted they must both have been


It was a certainly a big call to drop Taylor and Connors for the two debutants.  A bit like leaving Marc Weatherstone and Kenny Beaney on the bench for the promotion play-offs.  Obviously we got over the line on that occasion, which is all that matters in these one-off games.  I thought both newcomers did well enough, though whether or not the established pair could have made a difference we'll never know of course.  I wasn't surprised with the switch in formation and Orlu & Monakana being recalled, but I felt Taylor could have slotted in nicely at number 4 which is his best position for me.  However the manager has earned the right to make these big calls.  It would have been a very easy option not to bring in those two players and none of us would have been any the wiser.  I'm sure he must have thought very carefully about it.

The margin of defeat does seem harsh, but at the same time you could argue that we were tactically naïve.  Carlisle's game management probably outweighs the fact that we had the better of the possession.  They were clearly happy to let us have time and space in the middle third and hit us on the break, it's not like we were overrunning them.  The timing of the goals was the real killer.  The first one looked terrible from behind the goal where it was scored, badly exposed at the back by a clearance form one of our own corners, so behind after less than ten minutes.  I was just thinking "we're doing alright here, just get to half time at 0-1 and we can give it a real go" when they scored the second one.  Bath were a good counterattacking side last weekend, but the speed and precision with which Carlisle thrust into the box and finished their chances was a level above what we normally encounter.  Great goal to get us back in with a chance four minutes after half time.  if we'd kept it at 2-1 until the final ten minutes then let a couple more in it would have felt like we'd given them a tougher contest, but it only took them another five minutes to restore their two goal cushion with a fantastic strike out of nothing.  The final goal was a bit of an irrelevance, but very well taken.

Team (4-3-3):  Grainger  -  McCoy, Orlu, C.Smith, N.Smith  -  Dempsey, Chapman, Vose  -  Yusuff, Mills, Monakana.  Subs:  Clunis (for Monakana), Akinyemi (for Yusuff), Hunte (for Orlu), Taylor, Connors, Ijaha, Edwards (not used).
Attendance:  3,301 (ground record)


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 9, 2019)

Thought the BBC coverage was good actually. Dan Walker gets a lot of shit - I never really get why - but he wasn't in any way patronising or condescending. 

Carlisle were just better than us. As said before they sat back and soaked us up fairly comfortably then hit us on the break. I thought the clearest difference though was how ruthless they were in front of goal. Didn't feel like they created a lot of chances, but they took nearly all of them with minimum fuss.

Did not get the selections of Nathan Smith and Dempsey. Neither did anything wrong, but equally I didn't think they did anything to justify their selection ahead of Taylor and Connors. Thought it was really unfair on both of them. Dempsey in particular was a strange one: I thought he just did exactly the same kind of thing as Vose and Chapman. Didn't offer anything different. Also, no Barnes in the squad?! As Cliffite said, it did leave a slightly sour note.

Chapman played very well, as did McCoy, who I thought looked far more effective at full back than at centre half. Still at a complete loss as to how Vose gets in ahead of Ijaha: he does move the ball well, but he has literally no interest in tackling and the midfield dirty work. I just think the midfield feels very unbalanced: lots of people wanting to string the ball about, but no one really there to break play up or get up and support Mills and Yussuff.

Fantastic atmosphere on the terraces. The electronic boards, the cameras, the super-floodlights all made it feel like a different ground. Really enjoyed it all.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 9, 2019)

(Thought we were worthy of a second goal, too. The scoreline was a touch harsh on us, IMO.

Oh and their 11 was an obnoxious little tossbag.)


----------



## EDC (Nov 9, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> (Thought we were worthy of a second goal, too. The scoreline was a touch harsh on us, IMO.
> 
> Oh and their 11 was an obnoxious little tossbag.)


Their double goalscorer, a Chelsea fan I found out this morning. Good finisher though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> (Thought we were worthy of a second goal, too. The scoreline was a touch harsh on us, IMO.
> 
> Oh and their 11 was an obnoxious little tossbag.)


I thought he was rather immature posturing in front of our supporters after his first goal, he could have just run back to the halfway line and acknowledged the applause of his own supporters.  Good player though, took his goals well and also set up the first goal.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I thought he was rather immature posturing in front of our supporters after his first goal, he could have just run back to the halfway line and acknowledged the applause of his own supporters.  Good player though, took his goals well and also set up the first goal.



Exactly: he seemed more interested in goading our supporters - inexplicably so, he hadn't been getting any stick at all - than celebrating with his supporters, most of whom had travelled the length of the country to support him. Dickhead.


----------



## Cliffite (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It was a certainly a big call to drop Taylor and Connors for the two debutants.  A bit like leaving Marc Weatherstone and Kenny Beaney on the bench for the promotion play-offs.  Obviously we got over the line on that occasion, which is all that matters in these one-off games.  I thought both newcomers did well enough, though whether or not the established pair could have made a difference we'll never know of course.  I wasn't surprised with the switch in formation and Orlu & Monakana being recalled but I felt Taylor could have slotted in nicely at number 4, which is his best position for me.  However the manager has earned the right to make these big calls.  It would have been a very easy option not to bring in those two players and none of us would have been any the wiser.  I'm sure he must have thought very carefully about it.



I'm know this is a naive position and I'm not going to criticise Gavin (on much the same basis as follows) but given what being on the BBC means to the players My heart errs towards giving the players their moment given they're likely to never get that chance again. The consequences aren't quite the same as the play off final (in my head at least as just by getting the match we'd got a fantastic achievement). It's much the same as my view on Gavin - he's earnt loyalty to make his calls. It was just a bit of a sad note on an excellent night.

Throwing on Hunte at the end was a gamble worth taking but have we ever subbed Orlu off and not then conceded within 10 minutes?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

Cliffite said:


> I'm know this is a naive position and I'm not going to criticise Gavin (on much the same basis as follows) but given what being on the BBC means to the players My heart errs towards giving the players their moment given they're likely to never get that chance again. The consequences aren't quite the same as the play off final (in my head at least as just by getting the match we'd got a fantastic achievement). It's much the same as my view on Gavin - he's earnt loyalty to make his calls. It was just a bit of a sad note on an excellent night.
> 
> Throwing on Hunte at the end was a gamble worth taking but have we ever subbed Orlu off and not then conceded within 10 minutes?


Fair point about the players who got us to this round missing the big game.  Personally that would have swung it for me.

I think Orlu is our best and most solid defender and would always want him out there if possible, although that was his first game for a month so he may have been flagging a bit.


----------



## Paul's Brother (Nov 9, 2019)

I’ve gushed at the club all over social media about how utterly professional we were, how brilliant the support especially on the car wash terrace, which was reminiscent of our pre-eviction days. I’m chuffed to bits that we got to the 1st round of the FA Cup and were chosen for live coverage - I will be talking if this forever (or at least until next time).

I’ll share the thoughts of those on selecting our new signings, smacks of having your squad play in all the rounds then dropping them for first teamers for the final. Had there been injuries or lacking form fair enough, but not this.

Carlisle did their homework and exposed our formation and broke on us ruthlessly.

i did though notice our own recent gamesmanship (well shithousery but you don’t use those terms for your own team) we weren’t trying to win or con decisions, no bullying up on the ref, no time wasting just stuck to a belief and a discipline I think has been missing this season and was welcome to see.

I am though worried about Clunis, bench time hasn’t gone well for him and I seldom see his old self when he’s come on. Last night he needed to hold the ball up in the Carlisle end and there was no effort at all. I hate to think it but maybe he needs some time away on loan to reset himself?

Chappers MOM (stick to your job and bring strikers in rather than lame shooting from distance). Vose looked decent but I think that had more to do with Carlisle conceding the middle third to us.

But well  done all of us, let’s get back to the important business of establishing ourselves in the NLS and start getting some points on the board.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 9, 2019)

Paul's Brother said:


> I’ve gushed at the club all over social media about how utterly professional we were, how brilliant the support especially on the car wash terrace, which was reminiscent of our pre-eviction days. I’m chuffed to bits that we got to the 1st round of the FA Cup and were chosen for live coverage - I will be talking if this forever (or at least until next time).
> 
> I’ll share the thoughts of those on selecting our new signings, smacks of having your squad play in all the rounds then dropping them for first teamers for the final. Had there been injuries or lacking form fair enough, but not this.
> 
> ...



Car wash end you say? Interesting observation.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Car wash end you say? Interesting observation.


*DOG KENNEL HILL END *


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> *DOG KENNEL HILL END *



You’re as bad as Dulwich Mishi with his bus shelter stand. OK boomer


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> You’re as bad as Dulwich Mishi with his bus shelter stand. OK boomer



He's Gen X surely?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 9, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> He's Gen X surely?



I’m too old to get it right but I know its cool to say it. 

Pink Panther boomer or gen x?


----------



## Argonia (Nov 9, 2019)

According to Wikipedia Harry McKirdy has scored 35 goals in 25 FA Cup games and 245 goals in 41 games in total in his career. A Carlisle United fan got carried away perchance?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I’m too old to get it right but I know its cool to say it.
> 
> Pink Panther boomer or gen x?



Bloody hell, Pink Panther is whatever preceeded Boomer.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 9, 2019)

Ollie's photos


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## B.I.G (Nov 9, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Bloody hell, Pink Panther is whatever preceeded Boomer.



Victorian?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


>




Hell of a compliment that.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 9, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> That's going to be in serious danger of being taken out by a clearance!



Personally I expected that to be taken out by Messrs Baker and Hutton with a surplus ex Spetsnaz anti tank weapon they‘d picked up on one of their Eastern European jaunts...


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 9, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> That Carlisle fan they keep panning too, the dude with the Tesco bag on his head. He's from the grim North. I know they're tight up there but surely he could have splashed out on a proper titfer?



Could tell he wasn’t a nouveau Dulwich fan; they were Whole Foods bags on their heads


----------



## Nivag (Nov 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Could tell he wasn’t a nouveau Dulwich fan; they were Whole Foods bags on their heads


My hemp bag for life didn't keep me dry.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 9, 2019)

Nivag said:


> My hemp bag for life didn't keep me dry.



Aren't you meant to smoke hemp, not wear it?


----------



## Vanessa Dent (Nov 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Could tell he wasn’t a nouveau Dulwich fan; they were Whole Foods bags on their heads



We're so far ahead of the game, oop North (BTW, we're in the the proper North, not like those Southern ponces from Manchester and Liverpool ) we've done away with our flat caps and replaced them with Tesco bags, its taking the recycling thing to another level 
Really enjoyed the game although felt a bit uncomfortable with the amount of possession Dulwich had, get yourselves a decent striker and you never know. McKirdy is the bloke your all on about, can be an absolute pest to some defences and when hes in the mood he can destroy any back line (ask Barnsley fans), although he does have a certain amount of arrogance about him, which in some ways is a good thing, but he doesn't half wind up the opposition fans.
Although I wasn't there I've been speaking to a mate who was, and he said he has never ever been to a club as warm and welcoming as Dulwich were, hats off (or plastic Tesco bags) to everybody connected with Dulwich, you've done yourselves proud, all the best for the rest of the season.
Any chance of swapping chairmen?


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Personally I expected that to be taken out by Messrs Baker and Hutton with a surplus ex Spetsnaz anti tank weapon they‘d picked up on one of their Eastern European jaunts...View attachment 189509


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

One should always dispose of rubbish responsibly.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 9, 2019)

Vanessa Dent said:


> We're so far ahead of the game, oop North (BTW, we're in the the proper North, not like those Southern ponces from Manchester and Liverpool ) we've done away with our flat caps and replaced them with Tesco bags, its taking the recycling thing to another level
> Really enjoyed the game although felt a bit uncomfortable with the amount of possession Dulwich had, get yourselves a decent striker and you never know. McKirdy is the bloke your all on about, can be an absolute pest to some defences and when hes in the mood he can destroy any back line (ask Barnsley fans), although he does have a certain amount of arrogance about him, which in some ways is a good thing, but he doesn't half wind up the opposition fans.
> Although I wasn't there I've been speaking to a mate who was, and he said he has never ever been to a club as warm and welcoming as Dulwich were, hats off (or plastic Tesco bags) to everybody connected with Dulwich, you've done yourselves proud, all the best for the rest of the season.
> Any chance of swapping chairmen?




Good luck in the next round


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)

seen this tweet

Average of 1 million viewers for Dulwich Hamlet last night with a peak of 1.3 million!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 10, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Well not really, because they were broadcasting a live football match played on a football pitch, and clearly wanted a variety of camera angles the same as they would at any larger and more salubrious ground. What a Twit!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2019)

1.4-1.9% of the UK population watched DulwIch on Friday. Let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## ChampionHill FC (Nov 10, 2019)

As much as it was a great occasion for Dulwich, great atmosphere, the lights, the buzz around the ground, the publicity and the money, for me it was tainted when 2 strangers started warming up. A controversial decision to bring 2 new players straight in for such a momentous match that was achieved by the current squad. The pundits weren't impressed either, not a good decision to keep the dressing room together. Why was Jack Connors dropped? What had he done to deserve to be dropped, nothing. He gets replaced by someone who didn't do much, liked to spend a lot of the game playing anywhere but left back. Connors is one of the best crossers we have plus the added bonus of his long throws. Taylor gets dropped, Dempsey straight in, yet Vose keeps his place. Bizarre management. 3-1 down, where was our most creative player, Connor Hunte? The players who got us to the 1st round should have played. Make the changes in a league game where we are currently woeful.
Still, it was a momentous occasion for the club (that's why I left this rant for a couple of days). Just a bit worried about how things are going with a more expensive squad with great facilities. Tactically inept last week, morally wrong this week.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 10, 2019)

ChampionHill FC said:


> As much as it was a great occasion for Dulwich, great atmosphere, the lights, the buzz around the ground, the publicity and the money, for me it was tainted when 2 strangers started warming up. A controversial decision to bring 2 new players straight in for such a momentous match that was achieved by the current squad. The pundits weren't impressed either, not a good decision to keep the dressing room together. Why was Jack Connors dropped? What had he done to deserve to be dropped, nothing. He gets replaced by someone who didn't do much, liked to spend a lot of the game playing anywhere but left back. Connors is one of the best crossers we have plus the added bonus of his long throws. Taylor gets dropped, Dempsey straight in, yet Vose keeps his place. Bizarre management. 3-1 down, where was our most creative player, Connor Hunte? The players who got us to the 1st round should have played. Make the changes in a league game where we are currently woeful.
> Still, it was a momentous occasion for the club (that's why I left this rant for a couple of days). Just a bit worried about how things are going with a more expensive squad with great facilities. Tactically inept last week, morally wrong this week.


I must admit those were pretty much my own thoughts. Dempsey looks a real prospect to me but we've only got him for a month, and I can't help thinking Taylor would have offered more protection against those swift counter-attacks that unzipped our defence. Connors has arguably been the best player this season for me and the quality of his crosses and left-footed set pieces, not to mention the long throws, might well have created more clear scoring chances especially for Mills.

Anyway it's happened now so we just have to hope there's no fallout with anyone reacting badly. It was an incredibly dispassionate selection. Gavin must have totally disregarded personal feelings and convinced himself that those players in those roles would give us a significant extra chance. It was his big day in the spotlight too, and it would have been much easier just to pick the newcomers on the bench or not at all. 

One other footnote that hasn't been mentioned, and I didn't really want to at the time, but how an earth did the Carlisle 17 not get a second yellow card for pulling back Mills on the flank with twenty minutes to go? Incredibly the referee gave a free kick against us. It looked a shocking decision at the time but I wanted to see the television footage before commenting. Kevin Kilbane was incredulous on the commentary. It's a blatant foul, it's not even six of one and half a dozen of the other, and that was the only Carlisle player who had already been booked up to that point. I suspect they'd still have seen us off with ten men, but it would have been interesting to have the chance of playing those twenty minutes with an extra man.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 10, 2019)

I've read the comments above and I too feel very dissapointed for Taylor and Connors. However Connors has been really good over recent games so I doubt he is in danger of being left out. We were not good enough against Bath and there was some criticism of the manager. So why be surprised he brought in the two new players? Also we all know the team is stronger with Monakana and Orlu. Carlisle started as a 3-4-3 and you can't tell me they planned to concede the midfield and defend so deep. The early goal may have allowed them to do that.
I thought Dempsey gave us some bite that has been lacking and this seemed to have a real positive effect on Vose and Chapman who looked different players to the Bath game. Our defending was poor for the first two goals. McKirdy obviously prefers to arrive at the near post because he put a shot the wrong side of the post, which was flagged offside, before the second goal. I think Quade would have seen this.
The Carlisle game plan was to keep Mills quiet. The whole first half was played in the Carlisle half and apart from the goals Grainger had nothing to do. We were unlucky with a number of shots hitting Carlisle players and our own player.
To sum up the team did us proud. It didn't look like there was a two division gap between the teams. The difference was only a few seconds of individual quality from Carlisle. I can't pick a Dulwich MOTM because they all did so well. Ade Yusuff did a lot of work. The televised game was the cherry on the cake for a club who lost their home, almost folded, got promoted and now have some of the biggest crowds in non league. The song 'No one knows us' no longer applies.
Also now we are two divisons higher than we were when we were in the Isthmian South we are more likely to get in the first round of the FA cup. Perhaps once every 3 years?
The BBC coverage was great. This is what it is to be a player or a supporter of Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Also now we are two divisons higher than we were when we were in the Isthmian South we are more likely to get in the first round of the FA cup. Perhaps once every 3 years?



I thought about this. First round is 80 teams. 48 League 1 and 2. Assume all 24 of National League get through and that leaves 8. Assume they are all Conference North or South, evenly split, means 4/22, or once every 5.5 years. 

Of course some from lower levels will get through, but then some of National League will drop out, so it’s probably a fair estimate. 

Would be interesting to see what the actual numbers are on how many teams from different levels have made it through in the last few years. But not so interesting that I’m going to do it.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 10, 2019)

Factor in that we might expect to be even stronger next year and the year after. See Maidstone are in the second round.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2019)

Just realised it’s a year to the day since the big volunteer clean up day at Champion Hill. Talk about a contrast!


----------



## CumbrianCharver (Nov 10, 2019)

Not long back from my weekend trip, caught up with an old university mate whilst in the smoke.

The match. Professionalism won the game for us. Your lot did themselves proud, 4-1 a tad harsh if you ask me. The wonder strike from Jones killed the game. McKirdy is one of those who when he’s up for it he’s superb. Sagaf who came on as a sub was also good, far better than Bridge who started.

The club. Cracking set up you have. Clearly a lot of pride in your club. Your unique colours add to it too, looks good! Everyone I spoke to was welcoming, and couldn’t do enough for our lot.

Food and drink. I forget the name of the pub near the ground but it was selling mushroom rolls? To a northerner that is one bizarre combination! Otherwise again a good experience.

All the best for the rest of the season folks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 11, 2019)

a minor grumble- was there a need for body frisks at the turnstiles? You dont get that at Fulham, even when we were in the Premier League.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 11, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> a minor grumble- was there a need for body frisks at the turnstiles? You dont get that at Fulham, even when we were in the Premier League.



I got more than body frisked, they checked my inside leg round the fringe of my pants, like at an airport!


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 11, 2019)

We played well, those that think we didn't are incorrect.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 11, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I got more than body frisked, they checked my inside leg round the fringe of my pants, like at an airport!


Lucky bastard!


----------



## EDC (Nov 11, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I got more than body frisked, they checked my inside leg round the fringe of my pants, like at an airport!


I'm sure they got a big surprise.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 11, 2019)

EDC said:


> I'm sure they got a big surprise.



It rained like you wanted


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 11, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> a minor grumble- was there a need for body frisks at the turnstiles? You dont get that at Fulham, even when we were in the Premier League.


Personally I find this extremely irritating. I'll let it go this time as it was the highest profile game the club has had in my lifetime, but some of the measures I've seen masquerading as "security" at away grounds are ridiculous. If clubs like Woking and Tonbridge are going to demand forensic inspection or removal of the tops of water bottles on a warm afternoon for bog standard league fixtures in three quarters empty grounds it's time for paying spectators to take a stand and walk away without paying if necessary.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 11, 2019)

Have to say I also found the full-body frisk a bit over the top. The bag search I can sort of understand but what exactly do they think they're going to find on the insides of my legs? I'm not even sure what it is that they're searching for.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 11, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I got more than body frisked, they checked my inside leg round the fringe of my pants, like at an airport!



they had heard the rumours then


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 11, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> they had heard the rumours then



It was freezing. No wonder they looked so intensely!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Some photos from Max:












Love this banner. Big respect to whoever made it!






Dulwich Hamlet 1 – 4 Carlisle: FA Cup First Round Photo Report


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Have to say I also found the full-body frisk a bit over the top. The bag search I can sort of understand but what exactly do they think they're going to find on the insides of my legs? I'm not even sure what it is that they're searching for.



Knife. 

It's where you'd expect to find a knife.

(I've been searched a lot. )


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 11, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Knife.
> 
> It's where you'd expect to find a knife.
> 
> (I've been searched a lot. )


I wonder how many were found on Friday night?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I wonder how many were found on Friday night?



Thing is, we hire stewards who are trained to search people going into venues like clubs and the like, then they'll just switch into robotic mode and search for these things automatically. Not saying it makes it pleasent or a good thing but that's how it is.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Nov 11, 2019)

Carlisle drew Forest Green Rovers away in the next round. Not sure how the numbers are allocated but it could have been the Ethan Pinnock derby...


----------



## Dodger (Nov 11, 2019)

The guy on the door just asked me if I had any alcohol and didn't look, which made shoving four cans and a hip flask down my jeans a waste of time


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2019)

Dodger said:


> The guy on the door just asked me if I had any alcohol and didn't look, which made shoving four cans and a hip flask down my jeans a waste of time



Is that a can of lager or are you just pleased to see him?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 12, 2019)

yep, being frisked and checked especially round your ankles and calves - no-doubt for offensive weapons was rather novel approach.
over heard supervisor say after the game any thing to report they replied no and just sounded board
But I'am sure FA wouldn't have expected anything more - given equipment and vip's

Then again if we sneaked in spanners maybe those lights could have stayed


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 12, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Knife.
> 
> It's where you'd expect to find a knife.
> 
> (I've been searched a lot. )



Is there an issue with knives being brought into the ground (or grounds in general?). If not I'd prefer not to have forced physical contact from a stranger when I'm just going to watch a football match.


----------



## cg__ (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Is there an issue with knives being brought into the ground (or grounds in general?).



Could be used to slash an umbrella or two


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> Is there an issue with knives being brought into the ground (or grounds in general?). If not I'd prefer not to have forced physical contact from a stranger when I'm just going to watch a football match.



As I think i made clear, these ain't DHFC or even National League South specific stewards etc doing the searches. They've not been trained or whatever in handling searches for crowds at our level. I'd lay odds these lot are either door staff badged or they usually work at nightclubs, concerts or similar venues where weapons ARE common. Ergo, if they're used to searching someone for a knife and then they're plonked in se22 and told to search people, that's how they'll do it.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 12, 2019)

I recently went to a gig at Shepherds Bush Empire (capacity 2,000 - less than two thirds of the crowd we had on Friday night). There I was frisked fairly heavily on entry.

Similarly, there was recently a complaint on here that someone's girlfriend wasn't allowed into the ground for the final ten minutes. Would security have let anyone into that gig for the last ten minutes if they didn't have a ticket? Of course not.

I totally understand that the security measures at Champion Hill these days are not in the spirit of non-league and can actually feel pretty invasive. But I think they're actually fairly common for events of the crowd numbers we're now regularly getting. 

As tonysingh says, it's par for the course at clubs and concerts.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 12, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> I recently went to a gig at Shepherds Bush Empire (capacity 2,000 - less than two thirds of the crowd we had on Friday night). There I was frisked fairly heavily on entry.
> 
> Similarly, there was recently a complaint on here that someone's girlfriend wasn't allowed into the ground for the final ten minutes. Would security have let anyone into that gig for the last ten minutes if they didn't have a ticket? Of course not.
> 
> ...



This is fine but the Club pay these people and should be able to instruct them to act as they want them too. If we don't want the stewards to carry out body searches then we simply tell Barry the head steward to inform his security team not to do it?


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 12, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> This is fine but the Club pay these people and should be able to instruct them to act as they want them too. If we don't want the stewards to carry out body searches then we simply tell Barry the head steward to inform his security team not to do it?


Is that how it works?


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 12, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Is that how it works?



I don't know but it sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 12, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Is that how it works?



I'd have thought so. Either these security guards were not briefed properly, or they were told to do body searches.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 12, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'd have thought so. Either these security guards were not briefed properly, or they were told to do body searches.



They may not have been specifically told to carry out body searches, probably more that they weren't told not to do them, and as its what they may be used to for events this size then they simply did what they would always do.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 12, 2019)

If we start asking the security company to tailor their approach specifically to us, then their bill will jump right up, irrespective of whether their doing more physical duties or less.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 12, 2019)

It's Barry's job to ensure that a large-scale event is safe for the 3,000 odd people attending it. Body searches are a small price to pay in that respect.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 12, 2019)

Its a bit odd if some people were closely searched and some were not searched at all. Either through choice, or through half doing one thing and half doing another.

#Bazza


----------



## Nivag (Nov 12, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> If we start asking the security company to tailor their approach specifically to us, then their bill will jump right up, irrespective of whether their doing more physical duties or less.


I don't see how they can charge more. If they do, they have changed the contract and then we should be able to break it. 
Not that I'm suggesting we change stewards, it is OTT to frisk (unless this is a direct response to intel) but I think they are a lot better than the previous company and we seem to get the same stewards each game, so they get to know us and vice versa.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 12, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I don't see how they can charge more. If they do, they have changed the contract and then we should be able to break it.
> Not that I'm suggesting we change stewards, it is OTT to frisk (unless this is a direct response to intel) but I think they are a lot better than the previous company and we seem to get the same stewards each game, so they get to know us and vice versa.



I disagree that frisking is OTT. It might seem that way if you've been going Champion Hill for x years and then it starts happening though. I think, that at this level and above, frisking and bag searches are par for the course. They might. It be what you're used to, but if we want to progress then ‍♂️

My only concern would be, that given we have a higher percentage of female fans, there being enough female stewards or security personnel to handle searches 



B.I.G said:


> Its a bit odd if some people were closely searched and some were not searched at all. Either through choice, or through half doing one thing and half doing another.
> 
> #Bazza



No, again, it's perfectly normal. Random searches mean that some get searched, some don't


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 12, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> I disagree that frisking is OTT. It might seem that way if you've been going Champion Hill for x years and then it starts happening though. I think, that at this level and above, frisking and bag searches are par for the course. They might. It be what you're used to, but if we want to progress then ‍♂️
> 
> My only concern would be, that given we have a higher percentage of female fans, there being enough female stewards or security personnel to handle searches
> 
> ...



Random searches are never random.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 12, 2019)

Had a great night myself.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 12, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Its a bit odd if some people were closely searched and some were not searched at all. Either through choice, or through half doing one thing and half doing another.
> 
> #Bazza



Can confirm that I didn’t get any search at all, similarly that of my mate who had a bag was cursory. In fact his exact reaction was “For fuck's sake I could have got twelve cans in”.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 12, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> I disagree that frisking is OTT. It might seem that way if you've been going Champion Hill for x years and then it starts happening though. I think, that at this level and above, frisking and bag searches are par for the course. They might. It be what you're used to, but if we want to progress then ‍♂️
> 
> My only concern would be, that given we have a higher percentage of female fans, there being enough female stewards or security personnel to handle searches
> 
> ...



Dafuq is that emoji? I did a shrug one.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 12, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Had a great night myself.



There were times when the frisking was one of the highlights, frankly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Random searches are never random.


Sensible thing to me would just to challenge anyone lairy acting like an idiot. 

I was barely searched, just a quick pat of my coat pockets above the waist. 

I suspect a security contractor may take the stance that "if you want us to work for you we do it our way", on the basis that it's their professional reputation on the line if anything goes wrong. 

With non-league in general though (as opposed to last week's big game) I'd like to know exactly what they're searching for at a typical ground with maybe 500 in attendance at a ground that can accommodate several thousand. Mainly booze I guess, or "stupid" stuff like smoke bombs. You can probably gauge whether anyone has those items stuffed into pockets without needing to frisk everyone. 

The only previous time I was frisked at a Hamlet game was at Wealdstone last Easter. There was no queue as I arrived and I wasn't expecting it, then suddenly there was a steward politely asking to frisk me. I always said I'd walk away of necessary if that happened, but the guy was friendly enough so I let it go. However it was a hot sunny day and I was lightly dressed in a t-shirt and shorts. I had a water bottle in my side pocket which I immediately took out and showed him. It was obvious to anyone I had nothing else larger than a wallet or phone (which I also took out). I could have had a flick-knife in my back pocket but that wouldn't have been found. 

There were stewards frisking people at the London Senior Cup semi-final at Tooting four seasons ago and I was definitely not having that, but in the end they were so slow dealing with those in front of me I just marched past and wasn't challenged.

I find it really annoying and intrusive to be treated like an irresponsible idiot when paying to attend an event, especially when (at many other clubs) they're desperate to attract more spectators and ought to be grateful to those who do come.


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 12, 2019)

When we came back to Champion Hill we were no longer that big fish in the Isthmian League, we were just another team in the National League.

On our return a lot of work had to be done to please both the National League and Southwark Council.
Policies, Strategies, Plans all documented for approval.

The Carlisle game was by far the biggest game our club has had to manage. Live on TV and all ticket made for even more work around the game and the one thing we could ill afford was for individuals to commit silly/dangerous acts and ultimately sabotage the club's big day. 
The decision was taken on this occasion to undertake full searches not necessarily solely for weapons but considering the restrictions on alcohol and the large FA contingent in attendance we need to be seen to take the appropriate measures for such an occasion. 

I don't expect supporters to like this decision but it was done to protect the good name of our club and hope those reading this understand the reasoning behind it.

In respect of the Security company we use, they work under the instructions we give them prior to each matchday. They are approachable and don't bite and Barry the Security Lead will always feed back any queries/concerns/comments to myself for us to work on.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 12, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> When we came back to Champion Hill we were no longer that big fish in the Isthmian League, we were just another team in the National League.
> 
> On our return a lot of work had to be done to please both the National League and Southwark Council.
> Policies, Strategies, Plans all documented for approval.
> ...



Appreciate the explanation - thank you.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 13, 2019)

Steven Pressley sacked.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Steven Pressley sacked.



How rude of him to not lose beforehand.


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 13, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> a minor grumble- was there a need for body frisks at the turnstiles? You dont get that at Fulham, even when we were in the Premier League.



I hate this at non-league, but can accept at a higher profile game such as this. However, I can't accept the security person tapping down without asking permission. He just started patting down and caught me off guard. I jumped back and asked him what he was doing (rhetorical by that point), and he seemed genuinely surprised that I would have liked him to ask my permission...surely they are meant to? Not the first time that's happened at Hamlet (previous was Meadow days mind).


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 13, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> ...
> Similarly there was recently a complaint on here that someone's girlfriend wasn't allowed into the ground for the final ten minutes. Would security have let anyone into that gig for the last ten minutes if they didn't have a ticket? Of course not...



Big difference is here is that we are a club at the centre of our community who sells/brands itself as being a reflection of the people that come. Heard this a fair bit of late, and I like the sound of it. It's not just a commercial gig.

It used to be free at half time, but that was (rightly IMO) switched to half price or perhaps it was a donation to 12th Man. I recall Chris (Meadow) doing this. Not sure how long it lasted?

Anyway, a club that turns people away at 80 minutes...or asks for any money for 10 minutes...is not the community club I have come to expect. And I doubt is a reflection of the vast majority of fans that come. I could be wrong, and perhaps most people do think that was the right move?

We do have the power as a club to let people in for free after 80 minutes,o earlier, 60 or 70 mins would seem fair to me...and a donation to 12th Man from half-time onwards. Can Barry be asked to do that?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2019)

Just to mention that a mate was let in for free very close to the final whistle a couple of months ago, and came round to the Greendale end to meet me. As he arrived the game ended, but he was definitely let in.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 13, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Big difference is here is that we are a club at the centre of our community who sells/brands itself as being a reflection of the people that come. Heard this a fair bit of late, and I like the sound of it. It's not just a commercial gig.
> 
> It used to be free at half time, but that was (rightly IMO) switched to half price or perhaps it was a donation to 12th Man. I recall Chris (Meadow) doing this. Not sure how long it lasted?
> 
> ...


Or just get in for free with the relevant County FA pass... it’s amazing how many potential freeloaders there are out there...


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 13, 2019)

why would you come to a football match at the 80th minute.?


----------



## SDE (Nov 13, 2019)

Carlisle sack Pressley.

Steven Pressley: Carlisle United sack manager after 10 months in charge


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> why would you come to a football match at the 80th minute.?


Busy diary with just a ten minute window for football.


----------

